# US Election. Clinton v. Trump



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Not long to go now and it's getting scary!

Not much of a choice but really hope Trump doesn't win. 

I think this latest business with the FBI and emails is dodgy . Bad timing or something more sinister? 

I don't think Trump is the businessman that people think he is . He inherited a massive fortune and lost a lot of it .


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I wondered about the timing of those dodgy emails suddenly appearing and, for some reason, I have the feeling that Tumpety Trump was behind it. He seemed far too smug. 
Awful man. His biggoted opinions are just foul


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Neither of them are perfect, but Trump is in a whole other world of odious-ness (is that a word?)

What are the policies though? Maybe its just our coverage over here but not heard much other than snippets from the head to heads. Oh yeah and his wall 

"How" is he going to make America great again? Be nice to know


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Trump doesn't win. He can't win without some weird statistical black swan event; scary or otherwise it won't happen - just like the planet won't be wiped out by a meteorite this week even though it theoretically could be. Clinton is ahead by the biggest margin of any general election in our lifetime. She is miles ahead and has been at every time since the nomination. She is virtually certain of a landslide victory. Why the UK media insisting on reporting this as a close race is beyond me; I guess they know their audience to be idiots (who will read headlines but not look at the actual polling data) and so pretending this is a close race keeps them engaged. It isn't a close race and never has been.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Satori said:


> Trump doesn't win. He can't win without some weird statistical black swan event; scary or otherwise it won't happen - just like the planet won't be wiped out by a meteorite this week even though it theoretically could be. Clinton is ahead by the biggest margin of any general election in our lifetime. She is miles ahead and has been at every time since the nomination. She is virtually certain of a landslide victory. Why the UK media insisting on reporting this as a close race is beyond me; I guess they know their audience to be idiots (who will read headlines but not look at the actual polling data) and so pretending this is a close race keeps them engaged. It isn't a close race and never has been.


It's a bit like the Referendum we had. No the leave campaign couldn't possibly win. The polls were against them. Well that all changed just after 5am on 24th June 2016 as the results started changing.

Come on Donald you can do it.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

stockwellcat said:


> It's a bit like the Referendum we had. No the leave campaign couldn't possibly win. Well that all changed just after 5am on 24th June 2016 as the results started changing.
> 
> Come on Donald you can do it.


I hope you are right but it isn't the same statistically. Clinton has at least an 80% chance of winning. The Brexit referendum actually was a close race.

I would love to be wrong though.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Well I'll keep an eye on the results here from midnight onwards.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/election/us2016/results


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

This made me laugh.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

stockwellcat said:


> Well I'll keep an eye on the results here from midnight onwards.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/election/us2016/results


Me too. I'm not sure if I can stomach the TV coverage!

I'm admiring the US voters who queue up to vote. Some had been waiting an hour, I cant imaging people in the UK doing that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2016)

Satori said:


> I hope you are right but it isn't the same statistically. Clinton has at least an 80% chance of winning. The Brexit referendum actually was a close race.
> 
> I would love to be wrong though.


I'm probably going to regret asking this, but what do you find remotely appealing about a Trump presidency?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

ouesi said:


> I'm probably going to regret asking this, but what do you find remotely appealing about a Trump presidency?


Exactly the same thing you find appealing about Clinton being President.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

stockwellcat said:


> Exactly the same thing you find appealing about Clinton being President.


That's not an answer.

You said "Come on Donald, You Can Do It".

Why would you like to see Trump as one of, if not the, most powerful World Leader?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2016)

stockwellcat said:


> Exactly the same thing you find appealing about Clinton being President.


Since I've not said one thing about my thoughts on a Clinton presidency, I find your answer lacking...


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Sweety said:


> That's not an answer.
> 
> You said "Come on Donald, You Can Do It".
> 
> Why would you like to see Trump as one of, if not the, most powerful World Leader?


I think the press have hyped alot of the rumours amongst both campaigners. Clinton is as bad as he is so the Americans don't have much choice really except the best of the worst. But the hardest bit is determining who is the best as they are both as bad as each other.

Trump is my preference because I can't stand Clinton. Also this is only going to be a one term Presidency because Clinton is 68 and Trump is 70 and Clinton isnt in the best of health.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> Me too. I'm not sure if I can stomach the TV coverage!
> 
> I'm admiring the US voters who queue up to vote. Some had been waiting an hour, I cant imaging people in the UK doing that.


https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....dum-day-queues-polling-stations?client=safari

https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2010/may/07/polling-queues-hundreds-unable-vote


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I'm probably going to regret asking this, but what do you find remotely appealing about a Trump presidency?


Some may ask the same of Clinton!


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

bearcub said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....dum-day-queues-polling-stations?client=safari
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2010/may/07/polling-queues-hundreds-unable-vote


We had no queues at the polling station I voted at in the Referendum just a steady flow of people all day.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> Me too. I'm not sure if I can stomach the TV coverage!
> 
> I'm admiring the US voters who queue up to vote. Some had been waiting an hour, I cant imaging people in the UK doing that.


Oh I thought we had polling stations with cues too.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> We had no queues at the polling station I voted at in the Referendum just a steady flow of people all day.


I think there were queues, albeit small ones! I know that for a fact as I was in one as we delayed out holiday to vote in person.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

DT said:


> Oh I thought we had polling stations with cues too.


We did! In 2010 I queued for at least 20 mins


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

ouesi said:


> I'm probably going to regret asking this, but what do you find remotely appealing about a Trump presidency?


Nothing appealing about Trump as US president.

Does "trump" have the same meaning over there as it does here?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2016)

westie~ma said:


> Nothing appealing about Trump as US president.
> 
> Does "trump" have the same meaning over there as it does here?


Yes it does. "Love Trumps Hate" is one of my favorite slogans of this election 



kimthecat said:


> I'm admiring the US voters who queue up to vote. Some had been waiting an hour, I cant imaging people in the UK doing that.


Just got back from voting. It didn't take long. Have to wait on the computer to recognize me as a registered voter, then wait for a machine, then the voting itself took about 3 minutes. Was in and out in about 20 minutes.



stockwellcat said:


> But the hardest bit is determining who is the best as they are both as bad as each other.


It's not hard to figure out if you cross check claims with actual facts. They're not both as bad. One has bad judgement, the other is wholly unqualified to be president. Hasn't even released his tax returns as all modern presidential candidates before him have.
The problem is, people believe only one side of the story without bothering to check the other side's claims or even an unbiased fact-checking source.

Here is a perfect example:





I watched the entire clip of Obama responding to the protester. It did take him longer than that to get the crowd under control, but he did, and never once yelled at the protester, in fact it was all in defense of the protester's right to be there and support his candidate.
Unfortunately Trump supporters will only listen to Trump's version, won't bother to look up the incident themselves and make up their own minds. They'll just take Trump's word for it.
And yes, that happens with Hillary supporters as well, I'm not saying it doesn't. But she's not claiming Trump is doing things he's not. She doesn't have to. His own words and actions are enough.

And as an aside, I'm going to miss the hell out of our country being represented with the dignity and class that Obama has shown in the last 8 years..... *sigh*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Yes it does. "Love Trumps Hate" is one of my favorite slogans of this election
> 
> Just got back from voting. It didn't take long. Have to wait on the computer to recognize me as a registered voter, then wait for a machine, then the voting itself took about 3 minutes. Was in and out in about 20 minutes.
> 
> ...


Liked because you think voting in 20 mins is not too long - its taken about 5 mins max here whenever I've voted. To trump here means fart or pass wind


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Trump means 


ouesi said:


> Yes it does. "Love Trumps Hate" is one of my favorite slogans of this election
> 
> Just got back from voting. It didn't take long. Have to wait on the computer to recognize me as a registered voter, then wait for a machine, then the voting itself took about 3 minutes. Was in and out in about 20 minutes.
> 
> ...


Trump can mean the way you've got it in your slogan, it can also mean wind ... downwards wind


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Liked because you think voting in 20 mins is not too long - its taken about 5 mins max here whenever I've voted. To trump here means fart or pass wind


OMG that's wonderful!! I did not know Trump = fart, but as big of a blowhard as he is, it's quite fitting!

I guess if I voted absentee it might take 5 minutes, but you still have to read the ballot! And no, 20 minutes is nothing


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Think this is quite telling.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

The thing I find amazing is that if you say something negative about Clinton, people assume it's based on what she has said or done - if you say something negative about Trump, it's because you are believing in media hype or 'misreporting'. I've based my opinion on both candidates on what I have heard/seen on recordings of them, and it scares me to see the mindless devotion that so many are giving to Trump - the 'if you say one bad word about him, I will never speak to you again' type of loyalty. I'm not American, but all I can say is that I would be deeply unhappy if Clinton were elected leader of my country...but if Trump were elected, I would be emigrating!


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

CuddleMonster said:


> The thing I find amazing is that if you say something negative about Clinton, people assume it's based on what she has said or done - if you say something negative about Trump, it's because you are believing in media hype or 'misreporting'. I've based my opinion on both candidates on what I have heard/seen on recordings of them, and it scares me to see the mindless devotion that so many are giving to Trump - the 'if you say one bad word about him, I will never speak to you again' type of loyalty. I'm not American, but all I can say is that I would be deeply unhappy if Clinton were elected leader of my country...but if Trump were elected, I would be emigrating!


I think with Trump he has drummed it in his supporters heads that the media is hyping it up. Many people said they were emigrating because if the Brexit vote. They are still in the UK, so to say that you are emigrating because Trump gets in power is just venting. It's allowed. Were would you go out if interest?


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

stockwellcat said:


> I think with Trump he has drummed it in his supporters heads that the media is hyping it up. Many people said they were emigrating because if the Brexit vote. They are still in the UK, so to say that you are emigrating because Trump gets in power is just venting. It's allowed. Were would you go out if interest?


I'm not living in America so it's a hypothetical question. I voted remain in the referendum, but never considered emigrating if the overall vote was leave. I was disappointed with the result, but it's happened and we have to make the best of it. I'm not keen on living in a Britain that isn't part of the EU, but I prefer it to not living in Britain at all. But I find Trump very scary - the egomania, the total intolerance for anyone who doesn't agree with him, the aggression toward Mexicans, refugees, women etc. Not to mention the attitude of his supporters - I know a lot of people who voted leave in the referendum who had sensible, well-thought-out reasons for their choice and who were prepared to listen to sensible, well-thought-out reasons for the opposite choice. So far, I haven't met a single Trump fan who doesn't have a 'support Trump or you are totally evil' kind of attitude. Far too reminiscent of Hitler...

As for which country I'd emigrate to if I had to - probably be Australia, New Zealand or Canada - because I speak the language and have friends and/or family in all three!


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I have heard a few people say that Hillary Clinton over-reacts to trivial things. Around 10 years ago she was angered by an innapropriate scene or something in a Grand Theft Auto computer game and ended up sueing the company. I don't quite know why she felt the need to complain about it because it's not like Hillary Clinton would have been playing the game and would have accidentally come across what offended her so. I also don't know how or why she would have found out about it. The Grand Theft Auto developers are notorious for implementing controversial themes into their games. I don't see why this particular thing in this particular game offended her so much but I don't know what the full extent of it was. However, if she becomes the next President I think she will have bigger fish to fry than computer games.

Currently, the spotlight seems to be once again focused on the emails. I don't completely understand why the email "scandal" is so significant and why the media keeps returning to it.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

@stockwellcat 
Do you remember the Grand Theft Auto scandal? If so, why do you think Hillary Clinton reacted the way she did?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

stockwellcat said:


> I think with Trump he has drummed it in his supporters heads that the media is hyping it up. Many people said they were emigrating because if the Brexit vote. They are still in the UK, so to say that you are emigrating because Trump gets in power is just venting. It's allowed. Were would you go out if interest?


I seem to remember, not too long ago, you saying you would move to Ireland if you didn't just like the handling of leaving the EU, even though you voted Leave.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Psychic goat on Scotland predicted Clinton would win.
I can go to sleep.
Clinton hopefully will follow the path of Obama and Bill ( in politics not antics).
Buonanotte.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm getting a little worried at the moment.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

It's not looking so good, I have a bad feeling. Think I ought to go to my bed and my book but it's hard to look away.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

stockwellcat said:


> It's a bit like the Referendum we had. No the leave campaign couldn't possibly win. The polls were against them. Well that all changed just after 5am on 24th June 2016 as the results started changing.
> 
> Come on Donald you can do it.


Looks like you called it right. Florida just in and confirmed Trump. He is pulling in big percentages too from 'white working class' apparently who tricked the pollsters (similar to Cameron/Miliband 2015). Have to stay up and watch the the whole thing now.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think his won now, I'm thinking of having a bucker built in the garden a moving in.

Anyway I going to bed noe that if I can any sleep.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Have gone to bed in despair but couldn't resist checking my phone.
Looking at the BBC news site there's a photo of braying white guys wearing Trump hats with their fists in the air, ugh. What a backwards step for America. Still some hope yet though?


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I have to say I am shocked ....I did think it could go either way but I really thought that in the end people would see sense .....it's understandable that anyone with a racist leaning would support him (The KKK registered support for him in their newspaper) but some of the things he has said are beyond funny ...and why on earth or rather how on earth does he have so many female supporters ....there was an article about why female votes aren't able to 'warm' to Hillary. But please ....Trump openly objectifies women. I don't get it.

J


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh dear


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Looks like Trump may have won. Not at all surprised. 

I wonder if Clinton voters will be called, "Sore Losers" and "Moaners" like the pro EU supporters are labelled in the UK?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

OMG
Thought I'd just check the results as I just woke up. Donald Trump only needs 26 more votes to become President (the time is 06:00 when I saw this). He has won over the crucial swing states.

Told you at @Satori its like the referendum. Saying that I am shocked beyond belief 

Come on Donald.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

How terrifying. Its not just America that is now screwed - we all are. Trump is a dangerous climate change denier, his Sons are trophy hunters. God help every living thing on this ******up! planet.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Isn't there something about the US system whereby the people vote and the Electoral Colleges then vote (usually the same way) but there is nothing to stop them voting the opposite way?

Some have openly declared they will.

Guess that's the only chance of stopping Trump.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> Isn't there something about the US system whereby the people vote and the Electoral Colleges then vote (usually the same way) but there is nothing to stop them voting the opposite way?
> 
> Some have openly declared they will.
> 
> Guess that's the only chance of stopping Trump.


Trump only needs 26 more votes.

They have to have 270 votes to become President.

I am not sure what happens if neither get 270 votes as I don't think it has happened before?

We'll see about the college's because alot of these states that have voted for Trump were for Clinton according to the news.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Isn't there something about the US system whereby the people vote and the Electoral Colleges then vote (usually the same way) but there is nothing to stop them voting the opposite way?
> 
> Some have openly declared they will.
> 
> Guess that's the only chance of stopping Trump.


Americans are tweeting about the Voting right Act - http://www.latimes.com/nation/polit...d-voting-rights-act-1478670026-htmlstory.html Could this be what you mean LL?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> Isn't there something about the US system whereby the people vote and the Electoral Colleges then vote (usually the same way) but there is nothing to stop them voting the opposite way?
> 
> Some have openly declared they will.
> 
> Guess that's the only chance of stopping Trump.


Remember as well people have been voting since September so once your vote is cast you can't vote again or change it.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

How different things might have been if the Democrats had endorsed Bernie Sanders instead of unpopular Hilary


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Republicans have retained control of the Senate. News just broke.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Says it all. How frighteningly accurate he was.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like there could well be a lot of folk packing their suitcases over the pond this morning?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like @Satori and psychic goat got it wrong.
Worrying.
Is @Satori a goat?

Bad news for Baltic states. ( not the goat, the election).
Good news for Russia.

Slightly better for pound. Temporarily.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

noushka05 said:


> Americans are tweeting about the Voting right Act - http://www.latimes.com/nation/polit...d-voting-rights-act-1478670026-htmlstory.html Could this be what you mean LL?


No I don't think so - but that looks dodgy.

It was something about the Colleges usually vote in accordance with the electorate but there is nothing to stop them voting the other way and some, even Republicans, have said they will so that Trump can't win.

Not sure of the details though.

I did see something in google that suggested Trump was actually a plant by the Democrats!


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

cheekyscrip said:


> Looks like @Satori and psychic goat got it wrong.


As with the UK Brexit vote I sadly didn't.....


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Regarding the wall.
Donald isn't building a new wall he is finishing off the wall that had already been started that Clinton voted on. It's not a new wall it's a wall that has already been started but not finished. Farage explained this yesterday on This Morning during his interview. Farage said Trump isn't very good at explaining things properly.

Donald Trump if he wins needs to do what Ronald Reagan done and put intelligent people around him in the White House.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Can this really be happening? From the first black US president to the first president endorsed by the KKK.
I need someone to wake me up and tell me 2016 so far has been one long, horrible fever dream.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> No I don't think so - but that looks dodgy.
> 
> It was something about the Colleges usually vote in accordance with the electorate but there is nothing to stop them voting the other way and some, even Republicans, have said they will so that Trump can't win.
> 
> ...


You've given me glimmer of hope then - I expect it will be short lived, but its better than nothing lol


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> Regarding the wall.
> Donald isn't building a new wall he is finishing off the wall that had already been started that Clinton voted on. It's not a new wall it's a wall that has already been started but not finished. Farage explained this yesterday on This Morning during his interview. Farage said Trump isn't very good at explaining things properly.
> 
> Donald Trump if he wins needs to do what Ronald Reagan done and put intelligent people around him in the White House.


Think Trump's at 264 now


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

DT said:


> Think Trump's at 264 now


Still 244
Pennsylvania is about to declare.
The Democrats have gone home in Pennsylvania.

Democrats have very little chance of winning.

The speaker of house of representatives has just congratulated Trump.

Marine Le Penn has congratulated Trump.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

OMG America - are you really going to do this?

  

4 years is a long time


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> Pen
> 
> Still 244
> Pennsylvania is about to declare.
> The Democrats have gone home in Pennsylvania.


Apolgises. I just picked up 264. 
But it ain't over until the fat lady sings


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like now is the time to invest in bricks guys,. Looks like your money will fair better then with the dollar or sterling lol.
Always look on the bright side of life da da da da


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> OMG America - are you really going to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 4 years is a long time


He doesn't take office in the White House until February 2017 I think it is if he wins.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

The only silver lining is that it I only an election.
Very dangerous though.
I also had had that feeling that Clinton was not a good candidate. Reheated and not likable ...
So with a bit of help of FBI...there we are.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Trump wants a trade deal with the UK so this is a positive thing isn't it? Obama said we'd be at the back of the queue for a trade deal with the US and Trump said we wouldn't be. A USA-UK trade deal.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Pennsylvania have declared through a media network but hasn't been confirmed. It's in favour of Trump which takes him comfortably over the 270 marker if it's true (The rumoured amount takes Trump to 288 votes in total as it stands he is at 244 confirmed).


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> Republicans have retained control of the Senate. News just broke.


Trump and the Republicans in total control. Just when you thought things couldn't get any more terrifying.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

If the Clinton 's want the Whitehouse so badly I don't know why they couldn't just add Trump to their body count.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> Trump and the Republicans in total control. Just when you thought things couldn't get any more terrifying.


Cannot even give a like for that.
NATO is under threat.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The revolution continues.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry America, goodbye to what America has always stood for, freedom.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Clinton campaign won't concede defeat in New York and instead her campaign manager has told her supporters to go home. They will finish counting votes tomorrow there time later today our time in New York. This means that Trump can't claim a victory if he wins until New York concedes defeat.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

stockwellcat said:


> Trump wants a trade deal with the UK so this is a positive thing isn't it? Obama said we'd be at the back of the queue for a trade deal with the US and Trump said we wouldn't be. A USA-UK trade deal.


World security is far more important than what would be in reality a minor trade deal.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> Cannot even give a like for that.
> NATO is under threat.


(I know x)

Oh absolutely. I bet Putin is cracking open the champagne as we speak.



rona said:


> The revolution continues.


With the resurgence of fascism.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> Clinton campaign won't concede defeat in New York and instead her campaign manager has told her supporters to go home. They will finish counting votes tomorrow there time later today our time. This means that Trump can't claim a victory if he wins until New York concedes defeat.


And there could be recounts called??


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

DT said:


> And there could be recounts called??


Trump has just won Alaska.
Maine is split

Clinton 218
Trump 248


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> The only silver lining is that it I only an election.
> Very dangerous though.
> I also had had that feeling that Clinton was not a good candidate. Reheated and not likable ...
> So with a bit of help of FBI...there we are.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Maybe if barny Saunders had been selected as candidate America would be waking up to different headlines.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

The bellwether state Ohio went with Trump - in the bag.

This election was a bit like choosing between pee-flavoured lemonade and lemonade-flavoured pee. But I'm still disappointed with the result.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I am watching this vote result board as it is up to date:

http://election.news.sky.com/us-election


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Problem is that people like the idea of change. Grass is always greener on the other side...so there is disadvantage of being well known and in driving seat.
You could be blamed for everything while the other who has done nothing cannot.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

cheekyscrip said:


> Problem is that people like the idea of change. Grass is always greener on the other side...so there is disadvantage of being well known and in driving seat.
> You could be blamed for everything while the other who has done nothing cannot.


Change might not be a bad thing. It's probably needed otherwise we become stagnant and stuck in a certain way. Change is good.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DT said:


> Maybe if barny Saunders had been selected as candidate America would be waking up to different headlines.


barny:Hilarious I didn't think I'd got a giggle in me this morning lol

'Bernie' really would have made America great. Stands for the people not the 1%. Cares about the natural environment. What a flippin tragedy he wasn't endorsed.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> Trump wants a trade deal with the UK so this is a positive thing isn't it?


Sort of depends on what trade deal ensues. Could be Trump gets to turn the whole UK into a golf course without needing planning permission and able to turn people out of their homes at will in return for buying a few British made goods. Who knows? It will all happen behind closed doors and parliament won't have any say. That apparently is democracy and the will of the people.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I've just been told he's on 276


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

DT said:


> I've just been told he's on 276


No. 258 

He's not far off the winning marker.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> barny:Hilarious I didn't think I'd got a giggle in me this morning lol
> 
> 'Bernie' really would have made America great. Stands for the people not the 1%. Cares about the natural environment. What a flippin tragedy he wasn't endorsed.


Lil noush I'm on my phone and it's all predictive,. I try and check through quickly before I press the button but I didn't that one, trust you x


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Awh well he moves in the middle of January then!


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

US TV networks declared Trump as next president. Clinton has phoned Trump and has conceded she has lost. It's over. Donald Trump is now the new President.

Trump is to do a speach shortly.

Well done Donald Trump.

Results:
Clinton: 218
Trump: 269


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

The end of the era.

Asia rising.

Empires rise and fall.
Post war order is going to change.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> barny:Hilarious I didn't think I'd got a giggle in me this morning lol
> 
> 'Bernie' really would have made America great. Stands for the people not the 1%. Cares about the natural environment. What a flippin tragedy he wasn't endorsed.


I'm more of a Republican and I don't think that Trump is the right person to represent the party. He is an unfair representation of the Republicans. Bernie was right for America: he would have helped women, racial minorities and middle classes. Now it looks like The Donald has won...


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

FeelTheBern said:


> I'm a Republican and I don't think that Trump is the right person to represent the party. He is an unfair representation of the Republicans. Bernie was right for America: he would have helped women, racial minorities and middle classes. Now it looks like The Donald has won...


He has won.
Clinton 218
Trump 269


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

*................God HELP America
...................and 
..................World
...........We are going to need it.*


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Trump is to be the oldest person ever to be inaugurated in American history.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Speechless.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry, but I just can't believe that so many people can be so stupid.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

DT said:


> Maybe if barny Saunders had been selected as candidate America would be waking up to different headlines.


That I doubt very much unfortunately, that would be like predicting Jeremy Corbyn winning the election in the UK.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorta doesn't really sound like he had that victory speech ready,.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

DT said:


> Sorta doesn't really sound like he had that victory speech ready,.


He's sending me to sleep.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

KittenKong said:


> That I doubt very much unfortunately, that would be like predicting Jeremy Corbyn winning the election in the UK.


Who's he?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Perhaps its just dawned on him whats he done and the responsibility he has.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Trump has two designs for the White House:
















I wonder which one he is going for?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Jill Stein: "The Democratic party sabotaged the
one candidate who could have beaten Trump -

Bernie Sanders


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Michelle will be back in 4 years to fix it all 

The issue was there was a bad candidate and a bad candidate.
Although I felt Clinton was the lesser of 2 evils there was never a good choice to be made.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

....post again further down


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I bet Clinton is quaking in her shoes. Trump promised to lock her up.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> Trump has two designs for the White House:
> View attachment 289826
> 
> View attachment 289825
> ...


Both one at front and one at the back.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Breaking news,. Share prices in suitcase manufacturing companies go throug:Joyful
h the roof


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

kimthecat said:


> Perhaps its just dawned on him whats he done and the responsibility he has.


Certainly won't be the running away like Laurel and Hardy did after the Brexit vote and Cameron announced his resignation!


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

stockwellcat said:


> Trump has two designs for the White House:
> View attachment 289826
> 
> View attachment 289825
> ...


Reminds me of Pottersville from the film, "It's a Wonderful Life"


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Starting to think David Attenborough had the right idea with his recent remark.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

Ok which bright spark kept Donald Trump win. He is dangerous.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

The Simpsons predicted Trump winning 16 years ago: 
http://metro.co.uk/2016/11/09/the-s...16-years-ago-as-a-warning-to-america-6245205/


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol there's gonna be a fair few hats served up for dinner tonight.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

danielled said:


> Ok which bright spark kept Donald Trump win. He is dangerous.


Think there were a few more then one dan


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

DT said:


> Think there were a few more then one dan


Yes sorry meant to put bright sparks, missed an s off.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

One of those very very very rare moments I am glad I do not have children.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

And there are going to be a few happy gamblers around too .....someone in the UK bet £200,000 on a Trump victory (and it wasn't Nigel Farage lol)

http://www.itv.com/news/2016-11-07/punter-bets-200-000-on-donald-trump-win-in-us-election/

J


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> And there are going to be a few happy gamblers around too .....someone in the UK bet £200,000 on a Trump victory (and it wasn't Nigel Farage lol)
> 
> http://www.itv.com/news/2016-11-07/punter-bets-200-000-on-donald-trump-win-in-us-election/
> 
> J


I wish I had gambled now


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Is it to late to sign up for the Mars programme, that might be far enough to be safe.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> I wish I had gambled now


My thoughts exactly


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Congratulations America......you made a racist, xenophobic, anti women, Putin loving lunatic with no political experience as your President. Feckin scary.......


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> And there are going to be a few happy gamblers around too .....someone in the UK bet £200,000 on a Trump victory (and it wasn't Nigel Farage lol)
> 
> http://www.itv.com/news/2016-11-07/punter-bets-200-000-on-donald-trump-win-in-us-election/
> 
> J


Reckon it were Stockwell and he's now trying to throw you off the scent


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

This just proves the polls are rubbish like they were with the Referendum in the UK. The polls in the US had Clinton as the winner and Trump won. In the UK the polls had remain as the winner and Leave won. It just proves that the UK and US want change.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

KittenKong said:


> Certainly won't be the running away like Laurel and Hardy did after the Brexit vote and Cameron announced his resignation!


I wish he would!

TBF to Cam , he backed the wrong horse and that why he resigned. Resigning used to be the honourable thing to do when you lost but perhaps things have changed and its not viewed in the same way nowadays.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> One of those very very very rare moments I am glad I do not have children.


I have three - all grown up and about an hour ago I had an overwhelming feeling that I need to apologise for bringing them into this world. I fear for them.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Congratulations America......lunatic with no political experience as your President. Feckin scary.......


We let's face it the non lunatics with political experience haven't done that good a job in the past on both sides of the pond. I'd go so far as to say those, non lunatics with political experience are actually the ones that created the so called pickle some of you seem to think we are in now,


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

The issue is that american political elite is so far removed from the average american.
I personally think a lot of americans felt Hilary Clinton was not a good option so there was nothing to loose in voting for Trump at least it was a change even if they hated his politics more than Clintons.
Hopefully the next 4 years will go quickly without him being able to pass anything through Congress.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

stockwellcat said:


> I wish I had gambled now


I wish I had £200,000 lol

J


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

stockwellcat said:


> I wish I had gambled now


Indeed. Paddy powers bookmakers already paid out 800,000 Euros a couple of weeks ago on the bets for Clinton then wouldn't take any more big bets on her. They did happily continue to take a stream of bets on Trump, initially at 9/2 which they will have to pay out this week.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

stockwellcat said:


> This just proves the polls are rubbish like they were with the Referendum in the UK. The polls in the US had Clinton as the winner and Trump won. In the UK the polls had remain as the winner and Leave won.* It just proves that the UK and US want change.*


I'm not sure voting in an extreme right wing, racist, xenophobic, women hating, anti semitic, war mongering lunatic with no political experience is the right way to right the wrongs in the world.......

If that constitutes as 'change' then I am very worried about the future. It is a massive step backwards.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

DT said:


> Breaking news,. Share prices in suitcase manufacturing companies go throug:Joyful
> h the roof


Also brick manufacturers. Something about a wall?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> Change might not be a bad thing. It's probably needed otherwise we become stagnant and stuck in a certain way. Change is good.


This result is only good if you're a racist bigot who doesn't give a to$$ about the natural world. This is how Hitler came to power brainwashing the working classes to hate minority groups. Its how Farage, le Pen operate. Notice these two weren't behind the door congratulating Trump! These ominous words from the le Pen camp are utterly chilling; "Their world is collapsing. Ours is being built".

As someone just said. America is now truly a global icon of ignorance, racism, sexism, xenophobia, fear, cowardice, and soon, *fascism*.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

noushka05 said:


> This result is only good if you're a racist bigot who doesn't give a to$$ about the natural world. This is how Hitler came to power brainwashing the working classes to hate minority groups. Its how Farage, le Pen operate. *Notice these two weren't behind the door congratulating Trump!* These ominous words from the le Pen camp are utterly chilling; "Their world is collapsing. Ours is being built".
> 
> As someone just said. America is now truly a global icon of ignorance, racism, sexism, xenophobia, fear, cowardice, and soon, *fascism*.


You're wrong. If you go back a page or two. Marine Le Penn has congratulated Trump. Farage might still be getting up.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

labradrk said:


> I'm not sure voting in an extreme right wing, racist, xenophobic, women hating, anti semitic, war mongering lunatic with no political experience is the right way to right the wrongs in the world.......
> 
> If that constitutes as 'change' then I am very worried about the future. It is a massive step backwards.


Shake up the elite by electing a rich white man. So revolutionary.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> One of those very very very rare moments I am glad I do not have children.


We never had children as we always thought the world wasn't a safe place to bring children into, I think we have been proved right.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> This result is only good if you're a racist bigot who doesn't give a to$$ about the natural world. This is how Hiter came to* power brainwashing the working classes to hate minority groups*. Its how Farage, le Pen operate. Notice these two weren't behind the door congratulating Trump! These ominous words from the le Pen camp are utterly chilling; "Their world is collapsing. Ours is being built".
> 
> As someone just said. America is now truly a global icon of ignorance, racism, sexism, xenophobia, fear, cowardice, and soon, *fascism*.


Yup, same with Brexit. Fed a rhetoric of lies that the working class especially gobbled up.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> You're wrong. If you go back a page or two. Marine Le Penn has congratulated Trump. Farage might still be getting up.


ts

 Tweets & replies 

 Media 
*@Nigel_Farage is blocked*

Are you sure you want to view these Tweets? Viewing Tweets won't unblock @Nigel_Farage.

* Nigel Farage followed *



*Nigel Farage* ‏@*Nigel_Farage* 1h1 hour ago
I hand over the mantle to @*RealDonaldTrump*! Many congratulations. You have fought a brave campaign.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

It seems to me that the way to be the president of the U,S,A is to have "loadsamoney" and a big mouth. Not to mention not having any leadership skills


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

noushka05 said:


> ts
> 
> Tweets & replies
> 
> ...


Oh goodie Farage has congratulated Trump.
WELL DONE DONALD TRUMP.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Reminds me of, "A Britain that works for everyone" or words to that effect...


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Fleur said:


> The issue is that american political elite is so far removed from the average american.
> I personally think a lot of americans felt Hilary Clinton was not a good option so there was nothing to loose in voting for Trump at least it was a change even if they hated his politics more than Clintons.
> Hopefully the next 4 years will go quickly without him being able to pass anything through Congress.


This is what I mean by the revolution continues. For far too long the politicians have ignored the people. How else were we (we as the man on the street) to get them to listen? 
Scary as this is, it's the world leaders who need to take a long hard look at why this has happened. Brexit too.............................


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

labradrk said:


> Yup, same with Brexit. Fed a rhetoric of lies that the working class especially gobbled up.


Exactly. Brexit was a stark warning of the power of populism. On the radio this morning (absolute 80s lol) they played an interview of an American woman saying the brexit vote had encouraged her to vote for Trump. I fear a domino effect will sweep the world now, the far right keeps getting stronger.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

rona said:


> This is what I mean by the revolution continues. For far too long the politicians have ignored the people. How else were we (we as the man on the street) to get them to listen?
> Scary as this is, it's the world leaders who need to take a long hard look at why this has happened. Brexit too.............................


Hear hear! Both in the USA as the UK, the working class has been paying the price of decisions made by governments for far too long, decisions they neither wanted nor agreed with, politicians just have not been listening to the core of their supporters. . This has not just happened overnight, it's been simmering in the background for many many years,. In the early hours of this morning it didn't just reach boiling point, it boiled over.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

President Trump


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think the lunic fringe has just won


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> You're wrong. If you go back a page or two. Marine Le Penn has congratulated Trump. Farage might still be getting up.


Don't think ms may has offered her congratulations yet, another one that needs to remember she speaks to the whole of the U.K., that said, I seem to recall she was attending a meeting.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

DT said:


> Don't think ms may has offered her congratulations yet, another one that needs to remember she speaks to the whole of the U.K., that said, I seem to recall she was attending a meeting.


She is still in India or Pakistan isn't she? She flies home today or have I got that wrong?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> She is still in India or Pakistan isn't she? She flies home today or have I got that wrong?


No that sounds right


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Bisbow said:


> It seems to me that the way to be the president of the U,S,A is to have "loadsamoney" and a big mouth. Not to mention not having any leadership skills


The finest democracy money can buy.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

So, in the end God didn't bless America.

He cursed it.....along with the rest of his creation.

Ah well, I suppose it had to come.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Zaros said:


> So, in the end God didn't bless America.
> 
> He cursed it.....along with the rest of his creation.
> 
> Ah well, I suppose it had to come.


The nation decided...its called democracy


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> The nation decided...*its called democracy*


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

£37 billion pound plunge on FTSE as markets react to the results in the USA.



> Markets have been plunged into turmoil after Donald Trump's US election win.
> 
> The FTSE 100 had a rollercoaster ride as it opened 145 points, or 2% lower, wiping £37bn off the value of top UK-listed companies.
> 
> But it quickly recovered most of the losses to stand about 50 points lower.


http://news.sky.com/story/world-markets-turn-red-as-trump-edges-ahead-on-us-election-night-10650836

I am confident though this will go back up as we had a similar shock in the market when the Leave vote was announced in the UK. Yes I am aware the FTSE is the UK market.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

As the saying goes "Keep calm and carry on".


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Colliebarmy said:


> The nation decided...its called democracy


I think its called backlash TBH. Its what happens when people feel pushed too far in one direction...they push back in the other. I suppose it was abit much to expect the first ever female president straight after the first ever black president!
*sigh* Really gonna miss Obama, he is great. Fingers crossed Trump doesnt screw up beyond repair!:Woot


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> As the saying goes "Keep calm and carry on".


 or as it says on my OH's mug . Keep calm and press delete !


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> As the saying goes "Keep calm and carry on".


Or perhaps the only way is up


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my God. Heaven help us Americans now. We're going to need it.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Why is that nowadays, people cannot losing with good grace?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> She is still in India or Pakistan isn't she? She flies home today or have I got that wrong?


All done, words to the effect that she's hope our special relationship can continue, or words to that effect, wonder what mr corbyn has to say?


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

lorilu said:


> Oh my God. Heaven help us Americans now. We're going to need it.


After Kennedy's, a cowboy, a peanut farmer and a black man whats to worry about?...lol


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

DT said:


> All done, words to the effect that she's hope our special relationship can continue, or words to that effect, wonder what Mr Corbyn has to say?


We surrender?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

DT said:


> All done, words to the effect that she's hope our special relationship can continue, or words to that effect, wonder *what mr corbyn has to say?*


Corbyn reacts


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Colliebarmy said:


> After Kennedy's, a cowboy, a peanut farmer and a black man whats to worry about?...lol


:Jawdrop:Jawdrop sometimes you still manage to shock me.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> :Jawdrop:Jawdrop sometimes you still manage to shock me.


Consider the source, then it's not so shocking.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> This is what I mean by the revolution continues. For far too long the politicians have ignored the people. How else were we (we as the man on the street) to get them to listen?
> Scary as this is, it's the world leaders who need to take a long hard look at why this has happened. Brexit too.............................





DT said:


> Hear hear! Both in the USA as the UK, the working class has been paying the price of decisions made by governments for far too long, politicians just have not been listening to the core of their supporters. . This has not just happened overnight, it's been simmering in the background for many many years,. In the early hours of this morning it didn't just reach boiling point, it boiled over.


Austerity breeds right wing movements. It was responsible for the rise of Hitler. If you think things will now get better for ordinary people, I think you're going to be in for an almighty shock. The neoliberal extremists we have in govt will finish off our NHS, carry on slashing our public services as they shrink the state. And attack our most vulnerable. They will erode workers rights & pay. Only the wealthiest will be cushioned - for a while, but eventually they too will suffer in one way or another.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

It's clear that people in the US are sick of politians like we are in the UK. They voted for someone who hasn't got a clue about politics which maybe a good thing. We need this in the UK now. They voted to get rid of the old establishment and it's obvious people wanted this change as they were fed up with fake politicians.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> After Kennedy's, a cowboy, a peanut farmer and a black man whats to worry about?...lol


You might want to rephrase that with out the words 'a black man' in it .


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

Colliebarmy said:


> Why is that nowadays, people cannot losing with good grace?


Because a presidential election is not a game to be won or lost. 
This is not a game. This is real, with real people being affected and real repercussions for the world.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> :Jawdrop:Jawdrop sometimes you still manage to shock me.


Now imagine you just saw a majority in your own country think and acts like this.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

stockwellcat said:


> It's clear that people in the US are sick of politians like we are in the UK. They voted for someone who hasn't got a clue about politics which maybe a good thing. We need this in the UK now. They voted to get rid of the old establishment and it's obvious people wanted this change as they were fed up with fake politicians.


I don't think so. I think a lot of ignorant idiots decided to go with what would outrage thinking people most. You know, the same type as the guy who lives down the street from me, who starts his souped up truck every night around midnight, lets it run for half an hour, then guns the motor for another 10 minutes before leaving. He takes pleasure in the fact that he is disturbing the rest of the neighborhood. THAT'S what Trump is, and that's what voted for him.

The same type who sits under the no smoking sign and lights up. The person who parks in a handicap spot who is not handicapped. The people who don't pick up their dog's poop.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

stockwellcat said:


> It's clear that people in the US are sick of politians like we are in the UK. They voted for someone who hasn't got a clue about politics which maybe a good thing. We need this in the UK now. They voted to get rid of the old establishment and it's obvious people wanted this change as they were fed up with fake politicians.


I think its really really important to consider that just like those of us who voted for Brexit hate other people telling us why we voted how we did, the American people will also not take too kindly to assumptions being made about why they voted as they did. There are going to be a lot of sad and disappointed people around so I just hope the winners can be respectful and not gloat but in the same way I hope the losers can avoid calling people who voted for Trump racists and xenophobic.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, what has happened is done. We just have to wait & see what happens over the next years to America.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> You might want to rephrase that with out the words 'a black man' in it .


Ok this is a genuine question, While I understand the inflammatory nature of the complete statement I don't understand why Black man is any more insulting than the others as Obama *is* a black man?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

] go


noushka05 said:


> Austerity breeds right wing movements. It was responsible for the rise of Hitler. If you think things will now get better for ordinary people, I think you're going to be in for an almighty shock. The neoliberal extremists we have in govt will finish off our NHS, carry on slashing our public services as they shrink the state. And attack our most vulnerable. They will erode workers rights & pay. Only the wealthiest will be cushioned - for a while, but eventually they too will suffer in one way or another.
> 
> View attachment 289856


Truth of the matter is noush every single one of us either this side of the pond or the other got exactly what the deserved,. I don't believe austerity breeds any kind of movement, right or left,. I think more to blame is that people get sick to death of not having a voice, chose a side and run with it. The way things have been run over the past few decades there never really was any middle ground . OK some may have thought they saw it,. But all that was really there were two sides with differing opinions,. The gap just got wider,. The troops dug in their feet,. It's all got very dirty, unpleasant and nasty, but we created the situation we now find ourselves in , us, men, for allowing our polititions far too much rope! 
You know I adore you and your views,. You are one of the few people on this planet where I do believe if everyone was like you then this world would be a lovely, safe, kind happy place for everyone, our environment would be safe, the animals, who have no voice. But one person cannot cannot suppress another persons views, no matter how much scientific evidence there is at hand even compassionate people have a breaking point I hate to say this but I doubt that we will ever see peace and harmony in the world, the greed of mankind has snuffed out all hope of that.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I think its really really important to consider that just like those of us who voted for Brexit hate other people telling us why we voted how we did, the American people will also not take too kindly to assumptions being made about why they voted as they did. There are going to be a lot of sad and disappointed people around so I just hope the winners can be respectful and not gloat but in the same way I hope the losers can avoid calling people who voted for Trump racists and xenophobic.


Well us British people didn't like that Obama (he represented the American people as there leader) came over here and told us what to do during the referendum. It goes both ways.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> Well us British people didn't like that Obama (he represented the American people as there leader) came over here and told us what to do during the referendum. It goes both ways.


You are beginning to sound like a very bitter person. What is it that's upset you so much?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I hope the losers can avoid calling people who voted for Trump racists and xenophobic.


Again, I'm not a loser, thank you. Nor are any of the people who voted for a different outcome. This isn't a game.

Secondly, Trump *is* a racist, misogynist, sexual predator among other things. So when someone supports him by voting for him, they are at the very least not bothered enough by these traits to not vote for them. Which is basically saying they're okay with their representative being a racist, misogynist, bully. So they're okay with racism.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

The biggest losers in this election are, of course, the species that will now go extinct as a result of Trump's environmental policies...

(Tom Holland)


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

rona said:


> Ok this is a genuine question, While I understand the inflammatory nature of the complete statement I don't understand why Black man is any more insulting than the others as Obama *is* a black man?


And there lays part of the problem, the moment the `i` is not dotted nor the `t` crossed in a manner to offend no one then there is someone there to jump on you. I honestly down think there are many people offended by the world black, just people telling them they should be,. I have said it before and I'll say it again,. My daughter is white, her ex husband black, my granddaughter a beautiful coffee colour xx. But she hates being referred to as mixed race, she much prefers black!

And to add, if I had a pound for every time I'd been offended I wouldn't be sat here replying to this I'd be off on my yacth to warmer climates.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> The biggest losers in this election are, of course, the species that will now go extinct as a result of Trump's environmental policies...
> 
> (Tom Holland)


I am with you there, and do hope that Mr Trump could perhaps lead by example and perhaps discourage his son, maybe if enough pressure is put in he will as he promised try to work for everyone. Also he has to listen to environmental groups,. Maybe he will.

Oops just noticed my mega clanger the word not, removed it lol xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

I don’t mind the term black man.
I mind that it was listed along with peanut farmer and cowboy as if it were a bad thing.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Now imagine you just saw a majority in your own country think and acts like this.


But they don,t so why imagine it? There are extremists in all parties and all walks of life,. Some remain in the closet,. But they are there!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I don't mind the term black man.
> I mind that it was listed along with peanut farmer and cowboy as if it were a bad thing.


Fair comment,. But could the same not be construed that the same disrespect was directed at Mr Trump?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

DT said:


> But they don,t so why imagine it? There are extremists in all parties and all walks of life,. Some remain in the closet,. But they are there!


Clearly they do they voted their poster boy in to office.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Clearly they do they voted their poster boy in to office.


Pretty much a comment not unlike that of what could perhaps have put the final nail in Hilary Clinton's champagne coffin,. Didn't she speak words of such effect?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

ouesi said:


> I don't mind the term black man.
> I mind that it was listed along with peanut farmer and cowboy as if it were a bad thing.


Personally I object to the whole thing! I love peanuts and cowboys!

What I find weird is that Trump seems to have swung it by getting the white working class voters on side....and yet he is a fatcat billionaire, exactly the kind of person the working classes hate!
Strange days....:Bag


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

DT said:


> Fair comment,. But could the same not be construed that the same disrespect was directed at Mr Trump?


The disrespect directed at Trump is based on his words and his actions, not the color of his skin. Words and actions you have control over, the color of your skin, you do not.

Calling someone a bigot because they make sweeping generalizations about all Mexicans being rapists and criminals and all Muslims entering the country being potential terrorists is based on how someone behaved and what they say.

Obama being a black man has nothing to do with the kind of president he has been.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I don't mind the term black man.
> I mind that it was listed along with peanut farmer and cowboy as if it were a bad thing.


I can't see anything wrong with those either, as I said. I understand the whole comment was offensive but the words were descriptive and actually accurate. So it's ok to insult cowboys and peanut farmers?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DT said:


> I am not with you there, and do hope that Mr Trump could perhaps lead by example and perhaps discourage his son, maybe if enough pressure is put in he will as he promised try to world for everyone


Trump made it quite clear he would trash environmental/conservation controls if he was voted into office. He doesn't represent the interests of ordinary people, anymore than Farage or Theresa May do - and like them, he doesn't give a to$$ about our precious natural world. Everything is screwed. Wolves will be first to be eradicated across the US - I'd put money on it.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> Trump made it quite clear he would trash environmental/conservation controls if he was voted into office. He doesn't represent the interests of ordinary people, anymore than Farage or Theresa May do - and like them, he doesn't give a to$$ about our precious natural world. Everything is screwed. Wolves will be first to be eradicated across the US - I'd put money on it.


Then the environmental groups need to word harder to try and change his views then noush,. It's like the fox hunting here,. Enough people going about it the right way can chance things,. Politcions can an d do backtrack, fact I don't think one has been born yet that hasn't x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Wouldn't surprise me if he never takes office. I think he's scared himself and it's a lot of work for a playboy type


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

rona said:


> I can't see anything wrong with those either, as I said. I understand the whole comment was offensive but the words were descriptive and actually accurate. So it's ok to insult cowboys and peanut farmers?


No, there is nothing wrong with being a cowboy or a peanut farmer. 
However, in the sense used in that comment, peanut farmer, cowboy, and black man, were all put in a category of "not good". So the whole comment was bigoted basically. That's why in my response, I responded to the entire comment, not just the black man part. 
But at this point I'm not willing to waste any more time on a member who does nothing but incite discord and revels in being hateful.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Again, I'm not a loser, thank you. Nor are any of the people who voted for a different outcome. This isn't a game.
> 
> Secondly, Trump *is* a racist, misogynist, sexual predator among other things. So when someone supports him by voting for him, they are at the very least not bothered enough by these traits to not vote for them. Which is basically saying they're okay with their representative being a racist, misogynist, bully. So they're okay with racism.


Loser/winner are terms usually used to describe who wins and who doesn't, sorry if that offends you. Here we go again just like with Brexit and the general election here, if you vote for a party because you agree with some of what they stand for that means you agree with every single thing and the opposing supporters will label you accordingly and make all sorts of assumptions about your character. For most people it isn't as black and white as that and its a case of choosing who supports some of the things that are most important to them and their family. That may be based on their jobs/the economy but they might not agree with everything he says about immigration. Anyway I'm sorry I bothered to try and be a peacemaker


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I think its really really important to consider that just like those of us who voted for Brexit hate other people telling us why we voted how we did, the American people will also not take too kindly to assumptions being made about why they voted as they did. There are going to be a lot of sad and disappointed people around so I just hope the winners can be respectful and not gloat but in the same way I hope the losers can avoid calling people who voted for Trump racists and xenophobic.


Sorry but I think if you support someone who objectifies women in the most negative ways possible and is openly racist and xenophobic, then you surely must share those views? a huge part of his campaign focused on his xenophobic views/policies which clearly those who voted for him agreed with which makes them.....racist and xenophobic!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

stockwellcat said:


> Well us British people didn't like that Obama (he represented the American people as there leader) came over here and told us what to do during the referendum. It goes both ways.


I'm not sure you get to speak for "us British people", if I remember correctly "some" voters did not like Obama wading in and telling us we would go to the back of the queue in any trade negotiations with the US but like I said before I strongly object to people telling me why I voted in a particular way and attaching labels to me so I would think most Americans would feel the same way. How people choose who to vote for is way more complicated than that.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

rona said:


> I can't see anything wrong with those either, as I said. I understand the whole comment was offensive but the words were descriptive and actually accurate. So it's ok to insult cowboys and peanut farmers?


I think to be really accurate the original comment should of been 'white men, a white man, a white man, a white man and a black man' ...at which point you can see how dumb it is to reduce someone to the color of their skin!

(just wiki-ed Obama and it is very hard to find something derogatory about him!!LOL).


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

labradrk said:


> Sorry but I think if you support someone who objectifies women in the most negative ways possible and is openly racist and xenophobic, then you surely must share those views? a huge part of his campaign focused on his xenophobic views/policies which clearly those who voted for him agreed with which makes them.....racist and xenophobic!


Not necessarily. You might share many other of his opinions but not those and look to the opposition and find that you share even less of theirs so you either pick the best of the options available or you don't vote.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Loser/winner are terms usually used to describe who wins and who doesn't, sorry if that offends you. Here we go again just like with Brexit and the general election here, if you vote for a party because you agree with some of what they stand for that means you agree with every single thing and the opposing supporters will label you accordingly and make all sorts of assumptions about your character. For most people it isn't as black and white as that and its a case of choosing who supports some of the things that are most important to them and their family. That may be based on their jobs/the economy but they might not agree with everything he says about immigration. Anyway I'm sorry I bothered to try and be a peacemaker


Yes, I do make assumptions about the character of a person who can cast a vote for a man who bragged about grabbing women by the pussy. Who openly mocked a disabled reporter, who said John McCain wasn't a war hero because he got caught, who raped his first wife, who called for a ban on all muslims, who suggested the father of an American soldier who also happens to be muslim wouldn't allow his grieving wife to speak, who refuses to release his tax returns, who is going on trial this month for fraud, who said women who get abortions should be punished, who wants to limit the freedom of the press... etc., etc, etc.

What exactly am I supposed to assume about the character of a person who would support a candidate who has openly, and repeatedly said these things, not apologized for a single one of them, and who clearly stands for division, hate, and exclusion?

This is not Brexit. This is the American presidency. This wasn't about staying or leaving the EU, this was about who we are as a people. And the people basically said, we're okay with having a bully bigot reality star in office.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

rona said:


> You are beginning to sound like a very bitter person. What is it that's upset you so much?


No not me 

I am very pleased with the result 

I just don't like it when people tell me I am wrong because of what I decide to do and how I voted and when foreign presidents come over here and tell us how to vote and make threats like we'll be at the back of the queue for any trade deal when they are leaving office. Its up to the new President not the old one.

Perhaps these changes that are happening in the US and UK are a good thing not a bad thing. It shows the old ways of the establishment are out dated and it's time to move on in a new direction.

I am not bitter at all. I am optimistic that things are happening for the right reasons.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Yes, I do make assumptions about the character of a person who can cast a vote for a man who bragged about grabbing women by the pussy. Who openly mocked a disabled reporter, who said John McCain wasn't a war hero because he got caught, who raped his first wife, who called for a ban on all muslims, who suggested the father of an American soldier who also happens to be muslim wouldn't allow his grieving wife to speak, who refuses to release his tax returns, who is going on trial this month for fraud, who said women who get abortions should be punished, who wants to limit the freedom of the press... etc., etc, etc.
> 
> What exactly am I supposed to assume about the character of a person who would support a candidate who has openly, and repeatedly said these things, not apologized for a single one of them, and who clearly stands for division, hate, and exclusion?
> 
> This is not Brexit. This is the American presidency. This wasn't about staying or leaving the EU, this was about who we are as a people. And the people basically said, we're okay with having a bully bigot reality star in office.


Thank you I had worked out its not Brexit I was just trying to make comparisons about the assumptions people make about others and the vitriolic hatred that follows, name calling and labelling people who had to make a choice as to who represented their concerns most is a waste of time and energy. As Obama said "No matter what happens the sun will rise in the morning".


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> I think to be really accurate the original comment should of been 'white men, a white man, a white man, a white man and a black man' ...at which point you can see how dumb it is to reduce someone to the color of their skin!


Ok makes sense but I still can't see any insult in describing someone as black


catz4m8z said:


> (just wiki-ed Obama and it is very hard to find something derogatory about him!!LOL).


I think he's an amazingly insightful human being, I hope he goes on to something that allows him to show how great he is, where he's not muzzled by the old school


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> I am very pleased with the result


Why?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Thank you I had worked out its not Brexit I was just trying to make comparisons about the assumptions people make about others and the vitriolic hatred that follows, name calling and labelling people who had to make a choice as to who represented their concerns most is a waste of time and energy. As Obama said "No matter what happens the sun will rise in the morning".


But you still haven't clarified what other assumption I can make about someone who supports Trump?
What policies has he outlined other than belittling and bullying anyone who's not a white male?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

rona said:


> Why?


I have elaborated above. Sorry I was getting on a bus when doing my reply.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

rona said:


> Ok makes sense but I still can't see any insult in describing someone as black


Of course not. Nothing wrong in being a cowboy or a peanut farmer either. Good honest work. That is why I said "consider the source". The person who made that comment apparently considers all those things as derogatory. If one is a cowboy, or a peanut farmer, or a black man, one is inferior to the person who made that remark.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> I have elaborated above. Sorry I was getting on a bus when doing my reply.


How many pages/post back?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Loser/winner are terms usually used to describe who wins and who doesn't, sorry if that offends you. Here we go again just like with Brexit and the general election here, if you vote for a party because you agree with some of what they stand for that means you agree with every single thing and the opposing supporters will label you accordingly and make all sorts of assumptions about your character. For most people it isn't as black and white as that and its a case of choosing who supports some of the things that are most important to them and their family. That may be based on their jobs/the economy but they might not agree with everything he says about immigration. Anyway I'm sorry I bothered to try and be a peacemaker


Nail on head,. You just hit it spot on!


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

rona said:


> How many pages/post back?


Just above


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Sorry but I think if you support someone who objectifies women in the most negative ways possible and is openly racist and xenophobic, then you surely must share those views? a huge part of his campaign focused on his xenophobic views/policies which clearly those who voted for him agreed with which makes them.....racist and xenophobic!


None of the comments made against woman have had any bearing at all on my views of him,. and judging by the amount of support the women pledged in the end via their votes it didn't them either,. Sounded more like bravado to me I, god forbid any of our sons ever make such comments behind closed doors with their mates. Boys will be boys so the say.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ouesi said:


> But you still haven't clarified what other assumption I can make about someone who supports Trump?
> What policies has he outlined other than belittling and bullying anyone who's not a white male?


As I said already not my election so not my candidates so I haven't studied what he stands for or what his policies are other than the sound bites we get on our news over here. To clarify I am not a supporter of either candidate and would have found making a choice extremely difficult, perhaps I would have abstained, I don't know. As for making assumptions about people who support Trump I find it best not to make assumptions at all, why not ask them? Why not ask them what it was about Clinton they found unacceptable too? The answers might be very different to the assumptions you are making.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I'm not sure you get to speak for "us British people", if I remember correctly "some" voters did not like Obama wading in and telling us we would go to the back of the queue in any trade negotiations with the US but like I said before I strongly object to people telling me why I voted in a particular way and attaching labels to me so I would think most Americans would feel the same way. How people choose who to vote for is way more complicated than that.


Yes, that certainly rattled my cage.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

DT said:


> None of the comments made against woman have had any bearing at all on my views of him,. and judging by the amount of support the women pledged in the end via their votes it didn't them either,. Sounded more like bravado to me I, *god forbid any of our sons ever make such comments behind closed doors with their mates. Boys will be boys so the say.*


Slightly different than boys making comments behind closed doors than from a Presidential candidate though isn't it? even then, I'm not a fan of blowing off misogyny as "boys will be boys", as if that make it acceptable.....

I wonder how many educated women cast their vote for misogynist Mr Trump.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Sorry but I think if you support someone who objectifies women in the most negative ways possible and is openly racist and xenophobic, then you surely must share those views?


No.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Saw someone asking if you need planning permission to build bunkers 

Anyone know?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

rona said:


> Saw someone asking if you need planning permission to build bunkers
> 
> Anyone know?


If you google bunkers for sale you can find some old UK war bunkers for sale.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> If you google bunkers for sale you can find some old UK war bunkers for sale.


But they might have cracks in them


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

rona said:


> Saw someone asking if you need planning permission to build bunkers
> 
> Anyone know?


Lol dunno if a bunker would be much good next time,. That said we have got a well,. Perhaps Wed best look if we can protect that from being contaminated,. Albeit it other half went down n it the other day and said it was almost dry,. Tells me there is going to be a drought next year!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

:right,. Off now,. Need to get on eBay and search for contamination suits lol anyone else?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

labradrk said:


> Sorry but I think if you support someone who objectifies women in the most negative ways possible and is openly racist and xenophobic, then you surely must share those views?


Share? Not necessarily.

Condone? Very possibly.

Excuse? Very possibly.

Be willing to overlook? Yes.

Being willing to overlook such behaviour is still pretty damaging IMO. Behaviour like this is all too often overlooked, excused or condoned even by people who do not directly partake in it.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Satori said:


> No.


Sounds reasonable to me


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Heck! It's getting serious now,. Just searched nuclear shelter on eBay.
And the first item up was a book called

If a bomb falls build your own nuclear shelter,. The really scary thing is!

There is only ONE left


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I think if a nuclear bomb falls, a home-built shelter is unlikely to help.

How long does a nuclear winter last?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I think if a nuclear bomb falls, a home-built shelter is unlikely to help.
> 
> How long does a nuclear winter last?


:Artist :Artist :Artist


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't get it, am I missing something with the artists?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I don't get it, am I missing something with the artists?


Oops sorry ,. I m on my phone didn't realize they were artists, thought they were shocked faces


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

DT said:


> Oops sorry ,. I m on my phone didn't realize they were artists, thought they were shocked faces


Lol, I was like, 'nope.... too cryptic for me'.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> As I said already not my election so not my candidates so I haven't studied what he stands for or what his policies are other than the sound bites we get on our news over here. To clarify I am not a supporter of either candidate and would have found making a choice extremely difficult, perhaps I would have abstained, I don't know. As for making assumptions about people who support Trump I find it best not to make assumptions at all, why not ask them? Why not ask them what it was about Clinton they found unacceptable too? The answers might be very different to the assumptions you are making.


When I said "this is not Brexit" what I meant was, Brexit was a vote to stay or leave the EU, it's wasn't a vote for a person.
The US presidential election is a vote for a person to represent us as a people.

Perhaps if you had studied, even slightly, the person who Trump is, you would understand how upsetting it is to know that many of your fellow citizens are willing to overlook his very clear, very blatant bigoted and bullying character. 
That someone can overlook the fact that he is for example a sexual predator, does say something about them.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I think if a nuclear bomb falls, a home-built shelter is unlikely to help.
> 
> How long does a nuclear winter last?


I believe it all depends on the number of missiles exchanged in any one conflict. A nuclear war on a global scale and its aftermath would eventually see the end of all life on earth.
So I think it's best to go in that instant, than to be slowly poisoned to death by a toxic atmosphere.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DT said:


> All done, words to the effect that she's hope our special relationship can continue, or words to that effect, *wonder what mr corbyn has to say?*


This. And very well said it is too (imo). (Caroline Lucas has done a video message, it shows she is clearly shaken by the result. Its not on youtube so don't know how to post it on here :/)


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> This. And very well said it is too (imo). (Caroline Lucas has done a video message, it shows she is clearly shaken by the result. Its not on youtube so don't know how to post it on here :/)
> 
> View attachment 289873


Oops, sorry noush,. A little misunderstanding me thinks!
Was under no doubt he,d have plenty to say,. My question,. I thought was,. I wonder what Mr corbyn will say to Mr trump. Hence my remark to what Teresa may had said,. Perhaps I wasn't clear x. Not of course that he was obliged to make any,


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DT said:


> Oops, sorry noush,. A little misunderstanding me thinks!
> Was under no doubt he,d have plenty to say,. My question,. I thought was,. I wonder what Mr corbyn will say to Mr trump. Hence my remark to what Teresa may had said,. Perhaps I wasn't clear x


Well he hasn't congratulated him if that's what you mean lol x


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Heard Canada has had a flood of people checking on the possibility of emmigrating  Bit like after Brexit where google showed one of the most common queries was "what is the EU" after the referendum result was known.

Very hard to find an American who admitted they voted for Bush.

The problem isn't that people are all voting on the topic in question be it for Trump or Brexit, the problem is people want change and will jump to whoever says they will provide it.

Will certainly make French and German elections interesting.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

rona said:


> I can't see anything wrong with those either, as I said. I understand the whole comment was offensive but the words were descriptive and actually accurate. So it's ok to insult cowboys and peanut farmers?


Maybe because being a Cowboy or peanut farmer is a career choice, but race isn't? So you could maybe say " what does he know about politics, he's a Cowboy?" where the same sentence " what does he know about politics, he's black?" isn't quite the same. You might have recently come to politics as a career change from being a Cowboy, but you can't really have a career change from being black.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> Well he hasn't congratulated him if that's what you mean lol x


:Greedy:Greedy:Greedy

Don't ask me what the cooking apples signify plzzz xxxxx

Or are they green tomatoes?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

DT said:


> :Greedy:Greedy:Greedy
> 
> Don't ask me what the cooking apples signify plzzz xxxxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DT said:


> :Greedy:Greedy:Greedy
> 
> Don't ask me what the cooking apples signify plzzz xxxxx
> 
> Or are they green tomatoes?


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious


Put them away noush,. they'll get cold, then someone will hang their hat on the pegs xx


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

rona said:


> But they might have cracks in them




They aren't much use nowadays anyway, they just give you a false sense of safety. The power of the modern nuclear weapons can destroy underground nuclear bunkers. I think we are more at risk of Kim Yung Un pushing the button than Trump or May.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> They aren't much use nowadays anyway, they just give you a false sense of safety. The power of the modern nuclear weapons can destroy underground nuclear bunkers. I think we are more at risk of Kim Yung Un pushing the button than Trump or May.


Oh at last, someone who's on the same page as me


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

I think though, Trump's supporters are going to wind up sorely disappointed.
Honestly, I don't think he has any intention of keeping any of his campaign promises, certainly not the ones that might benefit American workers. Definitely not in healthcare reform etc....

I mean, let's get real. He didn't stay faithful to any of his wives, he has a long history of stiffing contractors and not paying them, he doesn't pay his debts to investors either, he basically has a long history of not living up to his responsibilities or promises. I don't think it's going to be any different this time. I think a bunch of people voted for something that they're never going to get and he never had any intention of giving them.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

ouesi said:


> I think though, Trump's supporters are going to wind up sorely disappointed.
> Honestly, I don't think he has any intention of keeping any of his campaign promises, certainly not the ones that might benefit American workers. Definitely not in healthcare reform etc....
> 
> I mean, let's get real. He didn't stay faithful to any of his wives, he has a long history of stiffing contractors and not paying them, he doesn't pay his debts to investors either, he basically has a long history of not living up to his responsibilities or promises. I don't think it's going to be any different this time. I think a bunch of people voted for something that they're never going to get and he never had any intention of giving them.


We'll see. He isn't in the White House yet and people are being negative about him. Let him at least put his foot in the door first


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

stockwellcat said:


> We'll see. He isn't in the White House yet and people are being negative about him. Let him at least put his foot in the door first


Oh that's not a negative, I hope to all that is good that he doesn't do anything as president. I would be very happy with him doing nothing.

And honestly, it's not so much Donald Trump being president that is horrifying. It's that so many Americans were willing to overlook (or just didn't care) that he's a misogynistic, racist, bigoted, bully.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I think though, Trump's supporters are going to wind up sorely disappointed.
> Honestly, I don't think he has any intention of keeping any of his campaign promises, certainly not the ones that might benefit American workers. Definitely not in healthcare reform etc....
> 
> I mean, let's get real. He didn't stay faithful to any of his wives, he has a long history of stiffing contractors and not paying them, he doesn't pay his debts to investors either, he basically has a long history of not living up to his responsibilities or promises. I don't think it's going to be any different this time. I think a bunch of people voted for something that they're never going to get and he never had any intention of giving them.


Well it sure looks like he's got a hell of a lot go wrong for him in his life to date,
Law of averages would surely suggest that it's time something went right for him.
You never know, this could be it


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

[QUOTE="ouesi, post: 1064698361, member: 1311755It's that so many Americans were willing to overlook (or just didn't care) that he's a misogynistic, racist, bigoted, bully.[/QUOTE]

Maybe they just preferred it to the alternative,


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Oh that's not a negative, I hope to all that is good that he doesn't do anything as president. I would be very happy with him doing nothing.
> 
> And honestly, it's not so much Donald Trump being president that is horrifying. It's that so many Americans were willing to overlook (or just didn't care) that he's a misogynistic, racist, bigoted, bully.


What you want another President like Obama? Hasn't done much for the last 4 years and let America go to pot. I can't see that happening with Trump.

Well all I can say is most Americans voted him in because they didn't believe Clinton anymore.

Clinton 218
Trump 289

As I said before the world is more at risk of North Korea hitting the nuclear button than Trump or May.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

stockwellcat said:


> What you want another President like Obama? Hasn't done much for the last 4 years and let America go to pot. I can't see that happening with Trump.
> 
> Well all I can say is most Americans voted him in because they didn't believe Clinton anymore.
> 
> ...


Yes, I would gladly have another Obama. 
What about America is going to pot?

Our economy is recovering very well, gas prices are down, jobless rates are down, more people have health care coverage than ever before, marriage equality is a real thing...
He has conducted himself with dignity and class this entire presidency, he believes in science and protecting the environment... 
So yes, I'm proud to call him my president and I think he has done a tremendous job considering how little support he has had from congress.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I think though, Trump's supporters are going to wind up sorely disappointed.
> Honestly, I don't think he has any intention of keeping any of his campaign promises, certainly not the ones that might benefit American workers. Definitely not in healthcare reform etc....
> 
> I mean, let's get real. He didn't stay faithful to any of his wives, he has a long history of stiffing contractors and not paying them, he doesn't pay his debts to investors either, he basically has a long history of not living up to his responsibilities or promises. I don't think it's going to be any different this time. I think a bunch of people voted for something that they're never going to get and he never had any intention of giving them.


The man can't even be trusted with his Twitter account, so god knows why the public think he can be trusted to run the country!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

stuaz said:


> The man can't even be trusted with his Twitter account, so god knows why the public think he can be trusted to run the country!


Neither can I, I either lost my passcode or someone stole it, now I keep getting messages telling me there is suspicious activity on there, can't even remember my name so can't get in there, and when I try with my email it's well cocked up


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Oh that's not a negative, I hope to all that is good that he doesn't do anything as president. I would be very happy with him doing nothing.
> 
> And honestly, it's not so much Donald Trump being president that is horrifying. It's that so many Americans were willing to overlook (or just didn't care) that he's a misogynistic, racist, bigoted, bully.


you say that like its a bad thing....lol


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> What you want another President like Obama?


In addition to Ouesi's comments maybe you should consider things like https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...ecb632-6aec-11e6-99bf-f0cf3a6449a6_story.html



> Well all I can say is most Americans voted him in because they didn't believe Clinton anymore.
> 
> Clinton 218
> Trump 289


And what about those numbers? Number of seats or whatever they call it in the states does not equal most Americans voted for him. Just the same as in the UK, getting in power not based on number of votes. Personally don't agree with it, I prefer proportional representation but that's the way it works. Just don't mistake the idea that it's most americans, it's not even most voters.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

rona said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if he never takes office. I think he's scared himself and it's a lot of work for a playboy type


This is exactly what I have been saying. Could imagine him saying "I've proved I could win but actually I don't want the job". What would Amertica do then?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

stockwellcat said:


> What you want another President like Obama? Hasn't done much for the last 4 years and let America go to pot. I can't see that happening with Trump.
> 
> Well all I can say is most Americans voted him in because they didn't believe Clinton anymore.
> 
> ...


Another President like Obama? Hmmmm ..................... let's see.

Unlike Trump, Obama isn't racist, ageist, sexist, dishonest, whereas Trump has all those 'attributes'.

Does that make Trump superior to Obama? Maybe in your World, certainly not in mine.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

stockwellcat said:


> As I said before *the world is more at risk of North Korea* hitting the nuclear button than Trump.


:Hilarious
And I don't suppose the larger nations haven't played any part in creating that aggressive environment by any chance.

If America's full spectrum dominance doesn't concern you, it should.

Especially with Trump as commander in chief.:Nailbiting


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Zaros said:


> :Hilarious
> And I don't suppose the larger nations haven't played any part in creating that aggressive environment by any chance.
> 
> If America's full spectrum dominance doesn't concern you, it should.
> ...


See this is the difference between you and me. I give people a chance. Donald isn't even in the White House yet and people are slagging him off. He might not be as bad as you are making him out to be. He might be what America needs right now. On top of the majority of Americans even College students voted for him. Doesn't this make you think that the establishment just isn't working. Everyone the news has interviewed that voted for Trump have all said they want change and Trump has made pledges to make change.

No I don't fear Trump at all.

He well and truly wiped the floor with Clinton at the election.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Sweety said:


> Another President like Obama? Hmmmm ..................... let's see.
> 
> Unlike Trump, Obama isn't racist, ageist, sexist, dishonest, whereas Trump has all those 'attributes'.
> 
> Does that make Trump superior to Obama? *Maybe in your World, certainly not in mine.*/QUOTE]


You must be in a different world than me then. The world I am in Trump just won the elections in America and is going to be the next President. You are just going to have to get used to that fact


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

stockwellcat said:


> See this is the difference between you and me.
> *I give people a chance*


You have no idea how ecstatic I am to know there's a difference between you and I. :Smug

Your incurable obsession with politics has evidently blinded you to your own hypocrisy.

'You give people a chance'

Except, that is, the people of North Korea who, incidentally, you've condemned twice on this thread alone:Hilarious


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

DT said:


> None of the comments made against woman have had any bearing at all on my views of him,. and judging by the amount of support the women pledged in the end via their votes it didn't them either,. Sounded more like bravado to me I, god forbid any of our sons ever make such comments behind closed doors with their mates. Boys will be boys so the say.


I'm yet to meet anyone, male or female who publicly speaks about a desire to have sex with their own daughter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

stockwellcat said:


> On top of the majority of Americans even College students voted for him.


No, the majority of America did NOT vote for Trump. Hillary Clinton won the popular vote. By a small margin, but she did get more votes overall.



stockwellcat said:


> He well and truly wiped the floor with Clinton at the election.


In actual numbers, they both got the same percentage, 48%. Trump had more electoral college votes.

Perhaps before you form those opinions you should have a full grasp of the facts


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

stockwellcat said:


> You must be in a different world than me then. The world I am in Trump just won the elections in America and is going to be the next President. You are just going to have to get used to that fact


Believe me, I don't want to be in the same World as you.

You voted Leave in the Referendum and then announced your intention of moving to Ireland if the whole thing ended up a mess.

So, you helped to sink the ship, but want to be first in the lifeboat.

Little difficult to take anything you say seriously.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Zaros said:


> You have no idea how ecstatic I am to know there's a difference between you and I. :Smug
> 
> Your incurable obsession with politics has evidently blinded you to your own hypocrisy.
> 
> ...


I'll do it again if you wish 
The only thing I have against North Korea is most of the North Koreans worship the ground there dictator leader walks on.
Would you welcome Kim Yung Un knowing he is test firing nuclear bombs and threatening all out war with America and South Korea and its allies?

OK its not a reason to condon the North Korean people....Or is it?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Sweety said:


> Believe me, I don't want to be in the same World as you.
> 
> *You voted Leave in the Referendum and then announced your intention of moving to Ireland if the whole thing ended up a mess.
> *
> ...


Yes but do you know how many vote leavers have already gone to pastures greener in Ireland  That's right there has been quite a few. So I am not the only one thinking or contemplating it.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Why would they go to Ireland though? They'll be back in the EU over there, and using the Euro to boot.

I'm very confused.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Shocking results. I was watching the news live after getting in from work and watched as more and more states turned red, and the disbelief on the presenters faces as they admitted it wasn't meant to be this difficult for Clinton. I guess Trump reached more people than expected. But wow....


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> Donald isn't even in the White House yet and people are slagging him off. He might not be as bad as you are making him out to be.


Thing is though nobody really had to slag him off, just draw attention to the many, many unbelievably dumb things he has said during his campaign! 
I suppose if we look on the brightside at least nobody can say they had no idea what kind of person he is when they voted for him!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

stockwellcat said:


> Donald isn't even in the White House yet and people are slagging him off. He might not be as bad as you are making him out to be.


He doesn't need to be in the White House for us to assess his character. That he has already shown to the world, unabashedly.

And as I said, past behavior is a very good indicator of future behavior. 
He doesn't have anyone's back but his own. He has a long history of disloyalty to anyone associated with him. If his supporters think he's going to be loyal to them, they're about to be very badly disappointed.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

catz4m8z said:


> Thing is though nobody really had to slag him off, just draw attention to the many, many unbelievably dumb things he has said during his campaign!
> I suppose if we look on the brightside at least *nobody can say they had no idea what kind of person he is when they voted for him!*


Exactly and they voted him in. So as you said they knew what type of person he was and they seemed to like him. The results is proof of that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

@stockwellcat how interesting that you just ignore posts that have actual facts that don't agree with your opinions....


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I think also his supporters seem very dismissive of his behaviour anyway and choose to play ignorant. Even some on the News last night being interviewed were like...'everyone makes mistakes' etc etc and that they want to judge him on his ability to act as president rather than his past behaviour and actions.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

stockwellcat said:


> Exactly and they voted him in. So as you said they knew what type of person he was and they seemed to like him. The results is proof of that.


Yes, and I think that's what's worrying people!


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

catz4m8z said:


> Thing is though nobody really had to slag him off, just draw attention to the many, many unbelievably dumb things he has said during his campaign!
> I suppose if we look on the brightside at least nobody can say they had no idea what kind of person he is when they voted for him!


Fair enough. But the majority of voters seemed to like him that much they voted him to win.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

stockwellcat said:


> Fair enough. But the majority of voters seemed to like him that much they voted him to win.


Oh dear god will you please inform yourself. 
Trump did NOT win a majority of votes. Hillary Clinton won the popular vote. Our electoral college allows for someone who has fewer votes overall to still win the presidency. Please try to understand the facts before going off like you know what is going on or what you're talking about.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Yes, and I think that's what's worrying people!


Yup, the poster boy for white supremacy is now our president elect. 
It's very worrying.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Just heard on Radio 4, gave me a giggle anyway...


'Donald Trump becomes President of the USA. What's the worst that could happen?

Oh sorry, I got those two sentences the wrong way around.'


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Oh dear god will you please inform yourself.
> Trump did NOT win a majority of votes. Hillary Clinton won the popular vote. Our electoral college allows for someone who has fewer votes overall to still win the presidency. Please try to understand the facts before going off like you know what is going on or what you're talking about.


Clinton 218
Trump 289
Seems like a majority or are they going to call a fresh election?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

stockwellcat said:


> Yes but do you know how many vote leavers have already gone to pastures greener in Ireland  That's right there has been quite a few. So I am not the only one thinking or contemplating it.


Oh well, that's alright then.

So long as many others who voted leave have now baled to live in Ireland, because they don't want to face the mess they created, then it's fine for you to do it.

All the 'Brexiteers' gone to live in "pastures greener", whilst those of us who voted remain stay behind and face the carnage.

Your logic has become a tad skewed somewhere along the line.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

stockwellcat said:


> So you're saying Clinton can still win win though Trump has been announced as he is going to be the next president.
> 
> From what has been said this side of the pond. He has won. The college comes were counted from what we have been told or are you saying they are still counting even though Clinton conceded.
> 
> ...


Those are college votes, do you understand what the Electoral College is?

I don't think @ouesi is saying the Clinton 'can still win'. She cannot, and Trump _is _President elect.

But because of the US voting system, he won because he had the most college votes. This does not translate as being the most people voting for him.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> So you're saying Clinton can still win win though Trump has been announced as he is going to be the next president.
> 
> Clinton 218
> Trump 289
> Seems like a majority or are they going to call a fresh election?


Yes said earlier Clinton could end up with the most votes but not win
Trump won because he got the college votes where they counted
Trump still won.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Those are college votes, do you understand what the Electoral College is?
> 
> I don't think @ouesi is saying the Clinton 'can still win'. She cannot, and Trump _is _President elect.
> 
> But because of the US voting system, he won because he had the most college votes. This does not translate as being the most people voting for him.


Ok. So he won by default?

Still a very confusing electoral system.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

stockwellcat said:


> You must be in a different world than me then.


I think a fair few people are in a different world to you


ouesi said:


> Oh dear god will you please inform yourself.
> Trump did NOT win a majority of votes. Hillary Clinton won the popular vote. Our electoral college allows for someone who has fewer votes overall to still win the presidency. Please try to understand the facts before going off like you know what is going on or what you're talking about.


I think you are wasting your time explaining the way it works Ouesi.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

@stockwellcat

No, not by default. This would be easier to explain if I knew whether you understand college votes and what the Electoral College is. I don't want to inadvertently patronise anyone! :Bag


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

No he didn't win by default, he won because it wasn't a system where each vote has equal value. Like when we vote in constituencies rathen than referendums.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> @stockwellcat
> 
> No, not by default. This would be easier to explain if I knew whether you understand college votes and what the Electoral College is. I don't want to inadvertently patronise anyone! :Bag


She seems to believe that she doesn't need to understand something in order to be able to pronounce upon it.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Jonescat said:


> No he didn't win by default, he won because it wasn't a system where each vote has equal value. Like when we vote in constituencies rathen than referendums.


Which still frustrates me, even more so when the AV presented to us as another option was just as bad.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> @stockwellcat
> 
> No, not by default. This would be easier to explain if I knew whether you understand college votes and what the Electoral College is. I don't want to inadvertently patronise anyone! :Bag


I think you can take it SWC does not understand!!


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Sweety said:


> She seems to believe that she doesn't need to understand something in order to be able to pronounce upon it.


When we have an election over here the majority votes win. Oh well the US voting system seems alot more complicated than ours.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

God bless America.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

stockwellcat said:


> When we have an election over here the majority votes win. Oh well the US voting system seems alot more complicated than ours.


Not necessarily. The party with the MOST CONSTITUENCIES wins, not the most PEOPLE'S VOTES.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

3dogs2cats said:


> I think you can take it SWC does not understand!!


Correct as SWC isn't American 

Your voting system is very complicated from what you have tried explaining and thank you for trying to explain it.

I am not on another planet by the way I am doing 3 things at once here so my concentration is solely focused on this thread


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

stockwellcat said:


> Correct as SWC isn't American
> 
> Your voting system is very complicated from what you have tried explaining and thank you for trying to explain it.


It isn't, I mean if *I* understand it, it can't be too bad.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> When we have an election over here the majority votes win. Oh well the US voting system seems alot more complicated than ours.


Lol ours is complicated too, ours Are not won by actual votes, but by the amount of seats.

Hence at the last election ukip polled a lot more votes the the snp but the ukip votes were diluted ukip got was it won seat, snp whose vote s were more concentrated got a lot less votes yet more seats


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

This thread is as bitchy as the real world right now. Everyone's gone crazy!


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Those are college votes, do you understand what the Electoral College is?
> 
> I don't think @ouesi is saying the Clinton 'can still win'. She cannot, and Trump _is _President elect.
> 
> But because of the US voting system, he won because he had the most college votes. This does not translate as being the most people voting for him.


Well if I were being picky...... Actually Clinton can still win in theory, though it would create a constitutional crisis. Nobody has won any college votes because the college has not yet voted. They won electors. The college electors were only themselves elected today. They will vote from tomorrow until xmas, approximately. Some are bound by state law to vote in accordance with the popular vote for their state, others only by agreement, express or implied, with the party that put their name forward. Theoretical, one hopes, of course.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I assume you don't know what the Electoral College is.

In the USA, each state has a number of 'electors', who are selected state officials appointed to cast votes on behalf of the people in that state. They are not the same as MPs in the current UK system, but a simplistic comparison would place the two roles together.

As a group, these electors are referred to as the 'Electoral College'. 

Votes cast by the electors on behalf of the voters are referred to as college votes.

The number of electors (and thus college votes) a state has depends on its population. California has lots of college votes and Montana has few, for example.

The numbers you have quoted several times are college votes. Nowt to do with educational establishments, but the number of electors who have chosen Trump or Clinton based on the number of votes the US citizens in their region cast.

It is possible, just like with the UK system, for the total number of votes cast by the people to differ from the number of college votes that are cast on their behalf. This is why it is possible for Clinton to have more people voting for her, but for Trump to win the most college votes (and thus the election).

Hopefully if I've made an error in my explanation, someone can correct me.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Cross post with @Satori, thanks for extra info!

Perhaps I should say the electors 'will choose' rather than 'have chosen' then, to be technically correct.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Right I have just seen the percentages, something I do understand, but still don't get the electoral system when someone with a lower percentage wins.

You're right @Satori in theory Clinton could still win but it would create a constitutional crisis.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

stockwellcat said:


> Right I have just seen the percentages, something I do understand, but still don't get the electoral system when someone with a lower percentage wins.
> 
> You're right @Satori in theory Clinton could still win but it would create a constitutional crisis.


It's the same as the UK and has been for years.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> It's the same as the UK and has been for years.


Any way I will get on with the other two tasks I am doing.

Thank you for taking the time to explain things.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Cross post with @Satori, thanks for extra info!
> 
> Perhaps I should say the electors 'will choose' rather than 'have chosen' then, to be technically correct.


Just me being a pedant 

Just one more thing, before derail the thread.. The number of electors isn't based purely on population; all states get two then population weighting adds the rest. #toomuchtimeonmyhands


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Satori said:


> Just me being a pedant
> 
> Just one more thing, before derail the thread.. The number of electors isn't based purely on population; all states get two then population weighting adds the rest. #toomuchtimeonmyhands


I am an avid fan of pedantry; pedantize away!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

"And at the risk of infuriating passionate Brexiteers, I wonder whether the merits of integration with the rest of the European Union - as a bulwark against the uncertainties to our east and now possibly to our west - will feel quite as toxic to many Britons as was the case just a few weeks ago." Robert Peston

His words not mine.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> "And at the risk of infuriating passionate Brexiteers, I wonder whether the merits of integration with the rest of the European Union - as a bulwark against the uncertainties to our east and now possibly to our west - will feel quite as toxic to many Britons as was the case just a few weeks ago." Robert Peston
> 
> His words not mine.


Yes, and typical of the drivel one associates with him.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> "And at the risk of infuriating passionate Brexiteers, I wonder whether the merits of integration with the rest of the European Union - as a bulwark against the uncertainties to our east and now possibly to our west - will feel quite as toxic to many Britons as was the case just a few weeks ago." Robert Peston
> 
> His words not mine.


The Brexit thread is still open. Might be a bit off topic but feel free to use it


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I apologise if I didn't understand the US Election properly. I didn't mean to disrespect any Clinton voters on here. Anyway moving on hope all goes well for America with its new President and his personality doesn't cause too much trouble when he is in office.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> We never had children as we always thought the world wasn't a safe place to bring children into, I think we have been proved right.


But we may have added some intelligence, just like Brexit, the next generation has to deal with the idiots here now

How 18-25 years old would have changed the outcome if they had had the only votes.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> But we may have added some intelligence, just like Brexit, the next generation has to deal with the idiots here now
> 
> How 18-25 years old would have changed the outcome if they had had the only votes.
> 
> View attachment 289896


Thank heavens the grown-ups are still in charge then.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

stockwellcat said:


> When we have an election over here the majority votes win. Oh well the US voting system seems alot more complicated than ours.


The British voting system isn't like that at all, the Britist party wins by winning the most constituencys. So the losing party can have far more actual votes than the winning party.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> But we may have added some intelligence, just like Brexit, the next generation has to deal with the idiots here now
> 
> How 18-25 years old would have changed the outcome if they had had the only votes.
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I hear this sort of thing said a lot and I do believe people have been saying it since the beginning of time. The issues you cite (the world being cruel, evil and over populated) to some extent have and will always exist.

Edit: this was in response to Happy Paws post #314


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

An incovenient truth for some, but younger generations are necessary to maintain the quality of life to which you're accustomed in this country.

Some of the overpopulation problem is down to people living longer, not just the birth rate.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> An incovenient truth for some, but younger generations are necessary to maintain the quality of life to which you're accustomed in this country.
> 
> Some of the overpopulation problem is down to people living longer, not just the birth rate.


Weve not had a good world war to thin populations out

WW1...17,000,000 dead followed quickly by the Spanish flu pandemic...50 to 100 million dead.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Colliebarmy said:


> Weve not had a good world war to thin populations out
> 
> WW1...17,000,000 dead followed quickly by the Spanish flu pandemic...50 to 100 million dead.


I wouldn't worry, it will right itself once a virulent multi-resistant bacterial strain pops up in the non-hospitalised population.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ouesi said:


> When I said "this is not Brexit" what I meant was, Brexit was a vote to stay or leave the EU, it's wasn't a vote for a person.
> The US presidential election is a vote for a person to represent us as a people.


Do people in America not vote for a party? As in, I'm republican so will vote that way whoever is the candidate?

So voted for the party rather than the man?


----------



## samuelsmiles (Dec 29, 2010)

*FBI Uncovers Al-Qaeda Plot To Just Sit Back And Enjoy Collapse Of United States*


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone follow JKRowling on Twitter?

J.K. Rowling Retweeted Mallory

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796251369799696384*Mallory* @malmal1012
The hard thing to do is to keep on keepin' on when the bullies actually win. How do we even move forward from here? https://twitter.com/jk_rowling/status/796250431429210113…

 *J.K. Rowling Verified account * ‏@*jk_rowling* 

We stand together. We stick up for the vulnerable. We challenge bigots. We don't let hate speech become normalised. We hold the line.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Anyone follow JKRowling on Twitter?
> 
> J.K. Rowling Retweeted Mallory
> 
> ...


No! Don't do Twitter nor jkrowling, thought Twitter were for twits and jk Rowling wrote fairy tales


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

What about Brexit then Ms Kranky?


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Nicola's right. Trump's victory was the verdict of the American people.

Brexit was not the verdict of the Scottish people however!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

KittenKong said:


> Trump's victory was the verdict of the American people.


Again, I feel the need to point out that the American *people* voted for Hillary Clinton. She was the candidate who won the popular vote. 
Because of how our voting system works, Donald Trump still won the presidency through electoral college votes.

Out of respect for our democratic process Hillary Clinton conceded the election to Trump, and did so with great class I might add. Hat's off to her...

Regardless of who won, we are clearly a nation deeply divided, and that's not a good place for a nation to be. As you all over on that side of the pond well should know...


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

KittenKong said:


> Nicola's right. Trump's victory was the verdict of the American people.
> 
> Brexit was not the verdict of the Scottish people however!


But the UK as a whole so she should respect it. Scotland are not independent ( yet ) despite their constant desires to be so.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> their constant desires to be so.


Her constant desire to be so you mean. 
It was put to a vote of the Scottish people just a short time ago, which she has never respected


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Naomi Klein* ‏@*NaomiAKlein* 7h7 hours ago

The nightmare begins: Trump Picks Top Climate Denier to Lead EPA Transition https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/trump-picks-top-climate-skeptic-to-lead-epa-transition/?wt.mc=SA_Twitter-Share… … #*science*

FFS!! The age of incompetency & idiocy begins.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

*George Takei* ‏@*GeorgeTakei* 13h13 hours ago

Popular vote: Hillary: 59,236,903 votes

Donald: 59,085,787 votes

The people elected Hillary, the system elected Donald


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

MollySmith said:


> "And at the risk of infuriating passionate Brexiteers, I wonder whether the merits of integration with the rest of the European Union - as a bulwark against the uncertainties to our east and now possibly to our west - will feel quite as toxic to many Britons as was the case just a few weeks ago." Robert Peston
> 
> His words not mine.


I thoroughly dislike Robert Peston.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DT said:


> No! Don't do Twitter nor jkrowling, thought Twitter were for twits and jk Rowling wrote fairy tales


No, she doesn't write fairy tales. She writes a very successful series about wizards (never read them myself) and she is entitled to her opinion.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> No, she doesn't write fairy tales. She writes a very successful series about wizards (never read them myself) and she is entitled to her opinion.


ERM, excuse me, ! It was tongue in cheek as were many of the remark s made against both if the election candidate thanks! Now if someone had asked me what kind of stories jkr wrote I would have to think about it deciding on fantasy! I'm surprised at your manner, thought you had more of a sense of humour then that! Perhaps you should go back to bed and get out the other side!


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Again, I feel the need to point out that the American *people* voted for Hillary Clinton. She was the candidate who won the popular vote.
> Because of how our voting system works, Donald Trump still won the presidency through electoral college votes.
> 
> Out of respect for our democratic process Hillary Clinton conceded the election to Trump, and did so with great class I might add. Hat's off to her...
> ...


My apologies for any misunderstanding and if any unintentional offence was caused.

Yes indeed, I've been asked if I'm proud of being British and should rejoice at Brexit when nothing is further from the truth.

Yes, I perfectly understand what you're saying.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DT said:


> ERM, excuse me, ! It was tongue in cheek as were many of the remark s made against both if the election candidate thanks! Now if someone had asked me what kind of stories jkr wrote I would have to think about it deciding on fantasy! I'm surprised at your manner, thought you had more of a sense of humour then that! Perhaps you should go back to bed and get out the other side!


That was my sense of humour! I know you were only joking, and you're right; I have been up since 5 am. I just think having proof of the missing link in Darwin's theory being in charge of the most powerful country in the world, is almost like one of JK's fantasy tales.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> That was my sense of humour! I know you were only joking, and you're right; I have been up since 5 am. I just think having proof of the missing link in Darwin's theory being in charge of the most powerful country in the world, is almost like one of JK's fantasy tales.


Oops I forgot your dry sense of humour . Lol now look what you done! Made me look a right Muppet! Duh, nah mind it weren't the first time, doubt it wikk be the last .x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd love to be a fly on the wall when Trump goes to the White House to meet President Obama today.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

KittenKong said:


> Nicola's right. Trump's victory was the verdict of the American people.
> 
> *Brexit* was not the verdict of the Scottish people however!


Brexit is the verdict of the UK people. Scotland aren't an independent country and are part of the UK so that includes them.

Scotland aren't in the EU the UK is in the EU in its entirety (that includes England, Scotland, Northern Ireland, Wales and Gibraltar). The decision on the 23rd June 2016 to leave the EU includes all the areas mentioned as they are part of the UK.

The Americans made a choice yesterday like we made a choice on the 23rd June 2016 in the UK. I saw all the protests this morning on the news in the US from those that oppose the verdict, reminiscent of the protests over here after the verdict of Brexit.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Regardless of who won, we are clearly a nation deeply divided, and that's not a good place for a nation to be. As you all over on that side of the pond well should know...


I assume you are referring to Honey G?


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/election-us-2016-37932231

Not at all surprised.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

KittenKong said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/election-us-2016-37932231
> 
> Not at all surprised.


I have seen this all over the news this morning. As you said not surprised.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm 100% behind the protestors - fascism must be rejected.

Rallying cry to Americans by Michael Moore -



__ https://www.facebook.com/mmflint/posts/10153913074756857



*Michael Moore*
18 hrs ·
Morning After To-Do List:
1. Take over the Democratic Party and return it to the people. They have failed us miserably. 
2. Fire all pundits, predictors, pollsters and anyone else in the media who had a narrative they wouldn't let go of and refused to listen to or acknowledge what was really going on. Those same bloviators will now tell us we must "heal the divide" and "come together." They will pull more hooey like that out of their ass in the days to come. Turn them off. 
3. Any Democratic member of Congress who didn't wake up this morning ready to fight, resist and obstruct in the way Republicans did against President Obama every day for eight full years must step out of the way and let those of us who know the score lead the way in stopping the meanness and the madness that's about to begin

4. Everyone must stop saying they are "stunned" and "shocked". What you mean to say is that you were in a bubble and weren't paying attention to your fellow Americans and their despair. YEARS of being neglected by both parties, the anger and the need for revenge against the system only grew. Along came a TV star they liked whose plan was to destroy both parties and tell them all "You're fired!" Trump's victory is no surprise. He was never a joke. Treating him as one only strengthened him. He is both a creature and a creation of the media and the media will never own that. 
5. You must say this sentence to everyone you meet today: "HILLARY CLINTON WON THE POPULAR VOTE!" The MAJORITY of our fellow Americans preferred Hillary Clinton over Donald Trump. Period. Fact. If you woke up this morning thinking you live in an effed-up country, you don't. The majority of your fellow Americans wanted Hillary, not Trump. The only reason he's president is because of an arcane, insane 18th-century idea called the Electoral College. Until we change that, we'll continue to have presidents we didn't elect and didn't want. You live in a country where a majority of its citizens have said they believe there's climate change, they believe women should be paid the same as men, they want a debt-free college education, they don't want us invading countries, they want a raise in the minimum wage and they want a single-payer true universal health care system. None of that has changed. We live in a country where the majority agree with the "liberal" position. We just lack the liberal leadership to make that happen (see: #1 above).

Let's try to get this all done by noon today. 
-- Michael Moore


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> I'm 100% behind the protestors - fascism must be rejected.
> 
> Rallying cry to Americans by Michael Moore -
> 
> ...


Isnt that treason?


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

I fail to understand the reports of, "Shunned or shocked" by the result, as with Brexit. The outcome of both events was predictable. Yes, I could have made money on a bet but it would be on my conscience of unintentionally wishing such outcomes to make money from something I strongly oppose of.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

America has been Tangoed by Trump!

I think the FBI should be investigated as it affected the voting and lost votes for Clinton.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

noushka05 said:


> *George Takei* ‏@*GeorgeTakei* 13h13 hours ago
> 
> Popular vote: Hillary: 59,236,903 votes
> 
> ...


That's tighter than anyone imagined though. Who'd have though Trump would have garnered that many votes?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> That's tighter than anyone imagined though. Who'd have though Trump would have garnered that many votes?!


Not me, that's for sure. 
There's a post on here somewhere about a year and a half ago where I said Trump was a joke that nobody took seriously and would never get the republican nomination let alone the presidency. Boy was I wrong. A lot of us were.

I think it's self preservation in a way. You just don't want to believe your neighbors and coworkers are that okay with blatant bigotry that they're willing to overlook it. 
I mean, I know a lot of people who voted for Trump, didn't really vote "for" him but rather against Clinton. I get that. 
But there are also a lot of voters out there who truly did vote for Trump as a good representation of their values.

I do think the joke will be on them though. I don't think Trump is going to do anything for anyone (other than himself). I think he is a true narcissist and has lied his way in to office and is going to dump his supporters just like he does his wives and his contractors and his investors. Past behavior really is a good indicator of future behavior.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

ouesi said:


> I mean, I know a lot of people who voted for Trump, didn't really vote "for" him but rather against Clinton. I get that.


Very much the same for Brexit here with many seeing it as a vote against David Cameron....

It's perhaps significant a certain NF was involved in both campaigns....


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Dogloverlou said:


> That's tighter than anyone imagined though. Who'd have though Trump would have garnered that many votes?!


It was predicted if we voted to brexit the far right across the globe would benefit. Farage himself is proudly proclaiming to the be the catalyst for Trump.

In the same interview he also jokes about Trumps alleged sexual assaults and brands Obama a 'creature'. Jesus H Christ. https://www.theguardian.com/politic...out-trumps-alleged-sexual-assaults?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> It was predicted if we voted to brexit the far right across the globe would benefit. Farage himself is proudly proclaiming to the be the catalyst for Trump.
> 
> In the same interview he also jokes about Trumps alleged sexual assaults and brands Obama a 'creature'. Jesus H Christ. https://www.theguardian.com/politic...out-trumps-alleged-sexual-assaults?CMP=twt_gu


Good grief, he's awful isn't he?

We citizens have a lot to answer for putting people like this in positions of power.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ouesi said:


> Good grief, he's awful isn't he?
> 
> We citizens have a lot to answer for putting people like this in positions of power.


Not much lol He's absolutely repulsive.

Yes we do. We should use our vote wisely & think how it might affect others. Too many people think only of their own self interests - even vote against them too!

Saw this, I thought it hit the nail on the head: "What a privilege it must be to be able to look past a presidential candidate's racism because it won't ever affect you"


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> Saw this, I thought it hit the nail on the head: "What a privilege it must be to be able to look past a presidential candidate's racism because it won't ever affect you"


That is white, male privilege in a nutshell isn't it?
A fair few women voted for Trump. Lest we think that misogyny and rape culture is unique to males. It's obviously not.

I keep telling myself it's just roll up your sleeves time. Still so much work to be done, so much educating and enlightening.... Phew, I'm just exhausted though


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

ouesi said:


> That is white, male privilege in a nutshell isn't it?
> A fair few women voted for Trump. Lest we think that misogyny and rape culture is unique to males. It's obviously not.
> 
> I keep telling myself it's just roll up your sleeves time. Still so much work to be done, so much educating and enlightening.... Phew, I'm just exhausted though


Does Trump hate women and has he raped anyone? From what I have read Mr Clinton does not have a nice reputation in that area and Mrs Clinton seemed to make it her mission to destroy the females who crossed his path, perhaps she fits the misogyny title better and proves your point that its not unique to males!

Maybe those sort of comments re white male privilege point to why he was elected - many of the voters have white male partners, sons, fathers, brothers etc and are sick of them being demonised or in effect having racist comments against them because they are white.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

DoodlesRule said:


> Does Trump hate women and has he raped anyone? From what I have read Mr Clinton does not have a nice reputation in that area and Mrs Clinton seemed to make it her mission to destroy the females who crossed his path, perhaps she fits the misogyny title better and proves your point that its not unique to males!
> 
> Maybe those sort of comments re white male privilege point to why he was elected - many of the voters have white male partners, sons, fathers, brothers etc and are sick of them being demonised or in effect having racist comments against them because they are white.


Ah, yet again, Hillary Clinton being held accountable for her husband's actions. She is not her husband.

As for Trump, yes, it is in court records that he raped his first wife, and his lawyer's line of defense was that you can't rape someone you're married to. 
And yes, his misogynistic behavior is well on record. He calls women fat, ugly, bimbos, talks about his daughter being a "hot piece of ass", says that a woman without big breasts can't be a 10, and is on record talking about sexually assaulting women and getting away with it because he's famous. 12 women have come forward and said that is indeed what happened to them. So yes, that he is a sexual predator. I don't think anyone can really deny that.

And yes, I will continue to disagree with and point out misogyny and rape culture whenever I see it. And I make no apologies for it. If that offends people good. People who are offended by misogyny being pointed out to them perhaps needed offending. 
I have a husband, I have a son, rape culture is just as destructive to men as it is to women.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Ah, yet again, Hillary Clinton being held accountable for her husband's actions. She is not her husband.
> 
> As for Trump, yes, it is in court records that he raped his first wife, and his lawyer's line of defense was that you can't rape someone you're married to.
> And yes, his misogynistic behavior is well on record. He calls women fat, ugly, bimbos, talks about his daughter being a "hot piece of ass", says that a woman without big breasts can't be a 10, and is on record talking about sexually assaulting women and getting away with it because he's famous. 12 women have come forward and said that is indeed what happened to them. So yes, that he is a sexual predator. I don't think anyone can really deny that.
> ...


So anyone who voted for Trump is deemed to be at best condoning his behaviour at worst a privileged white male, misogynist, rapist. Whereas Hilary Clinton is pure as the driven snow standing by her sexual predator hubby because his behaviour is nothing to do with her - bit of a double standard there


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

DoodlesRule said:


> Does Trump hate women and has he raped anyone? From what I have read Mr Clinton does not have a nice reputation in that area and *Mrs Clinton seemed to make it her mission to destroy the females who crossed his path*, perhaps she fits the misogyny title better and proves your point that its not unique to males!


I'm sure we've all been acquainted with a death, perhaps a family member or friend.
Evidence suggests however, the Clintons have been more acquainted with it than the most.
Here's just one example of more than 40 mysterious deaths linked to them

Suzanne Coleman had an affair with Clinton when he was Arkansas' Attorney General. According to records, she died of a gunshot wound, TO THE BACK OF THE HEAD. 
Her death was ruled a suicide. It was also recorded she was pregnant at the time of her death.
The Clintons are Corrupt. Trump's just a broke 4r5ed mad man


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Quite Zaros says it all.

Personally I think both Trump & Clinton are toxic but its the hypocrisy about Hilary Clinton that I find astonishing - she just pretends to play the part so gets away with it


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

DoodlesRule said:


> So anyone who voted for Trump is deemed to be at best condoning his behaviour at worst a privileged white male, misogynist, rapist. Whereas Hilary Clinton is pure as the driven snow standing by her sexual predator hubby because his behaviour is nothing to do with her - bit of a double standard there


If that's what you choose to read in to my posts despite the fact that there is no actual evidence in my posts of any of that, then there is no sense in me trying to converse with you.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

kimthecat said:


> America has been Tangoed by Trump!


And now it's Donald Ducked.


----------



## Linda2147 (Sep 26, 2013)

Clinton didn't win because a lot of people didn't want that criminal in the white house. She didn't protect the Embasy and marines died, she was asked 600 times to send help and she refused. She started her "pay for play" scheme where people donated millions to her "non profit fund" that was supposed to be for charity, only 3-5% ever went to charities, the rest she kept, like paying out over 3 million dollars for her daughter's wedding, she bullied and threatened the women that her useless husband had affairs with, she took massive amounts of money from the Saudis and help fund ISIS. She send classified emails out on unsecured servers. She sold 20% of our uranium mines to Russia to build nuclear weapons then complains about Russia. She is not a nice person and if Trump has his way she will be in jail after that other looser Obama is no longer the president, he can't do much now because he knows Obama will pardon her. She belongs in a jail house not the white house.

As far as what he says about women ect. I'm more concerned with what she does, not what he says


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

is all that true.?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

Bobbie said:


> is all that true.?


No.

Some people don't know how to distinguish fake news sites from real news sites, how to fact-check, or verify the credibility of their sources.

Is Hillary Clinton great and has done no wrong? No. 
But nothing she has done is any different than what other politicians before her have done. Again, not excusing any of it, just pointing out that she is not unique, but she somehow has been held to a different standard than male politicians who have done the same.

Bush lying about the weapons of mass destruction to start a war that has killed how many people now? His administration also deleted emails and traded arms with terrorists. Regan and the Iran Contra scandal anyone? And let's not forget the US funded Bin Laden when he was fighting the Russians. 
None of this is new behavior on the part of American politicians. Hillary Clinton is a lifelong politician and is just following along in the footsteps that were left before her.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

....


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

"WANTED: hit man to attend White House on Thurday for two for the price of one event."

This disgusting tripe from that half wit Farage. A vile toad who apparently is meeting his power crazed kin at the White House on Thursday.

“That Obama creature – loathsome individual – he couldn’t stand our country. He said we’d be at the back of the queue, didn’t he?”

He contrasted this with what he said would be Trump’s pro-UK views: “What was interesting was that Trump said we’d be at the front of the queue. However imperfect Donald Trump may be, and my goodness he is, his mother was Scottish, he owns Turnberry, he spends a lot of time in our country, he loves our country, what we stand for and our culture.”

Farage then joked about Trump meeting May, saying, “don’t touch her for goodness sake”, before laughing. Asked about the likely behaviour of Trump, who has been accused of a series of sexual assaults, which he denies, Farage added: “If it comes to it, I could be there as the responsible adult role, to make sure everything’s OK.”

*vomit* Have we really sunk so low that it's now suddenly okay to joke about sexual assault. The less interest Trump takes in the UK the better


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

ouesi said:


> If that's what you choose to read in to my posts despite the fact that there is no actual evidence in my posts of any of that, then there is no sense in me trying to converse with you.


oh i see you only debate with people who agree with you!

No evidence? Simply responding to your posts, Hilary isn't her husband you said so basically nothing to do with her & more recent comment she's done nothing others haven't done before. Wow she should be excused because she's a woman then? Doesn't wash with me, awful behaviour, criminality neither of them are much good are they, trying to understand why you feel clintons awfulness is acceptable but not trumps


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Bobbie said:


> is all that true.?


Can't speak for all of it but much of it is. There's no doubt that while her OH was 'splashing out' on that dress she was splashing out on private detectives to dig out dirt on the other women he abused and then threatening them into silence. There's no doubt about the email server. And there's no doubt that when hubby left the white house she claimed they were broke but now they have 150 million dollars from 'somewhere'. She has also admitted that some of the emails she illegally deleted were related to Chelsea's wedding.

None of it matters much though. One expects dynastic rulers to be somewhat corrupt. At least we have a more principled leader of the free world now and one who is not a looney leftie and who is likely to be a stronger friend to the UK than Obama ever could be.

Oh, and the DJIA is trading at record highs for the second session running. I'm so happy I could sh1t right now. God bless America!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

double post


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

DoodlesRule said:


> oh i see you only debate with people who agree with you!
> 
> No evidence? Simply responding to your posts, Hilary isn't her husband you said so basically nothing to do with her & more recent comment she's done nothing others haven't done before. Wow she should be excused because she's a woman then? Doesn't wash with me, awful behaviour, criminality neither of them are much good are they, trying to understand why you feel clintons awfulness is acceptable but not trumps


One, I am not debating with you.
You asked if Trump hates women and if he has raped anyone. I responded.
You then took my words and leaped to a completely unfounded conclusion about what I believe. And even in this post you say "wow she should be excused because she's a woman then?" When I very clearly said in my post above:


ouesi said:


> Again, not excusing any of it,


So you're basically choosing to read in to my posts what suits your personal bias. That's not a productive conversation for either of us, so no, I choose not to engage in it.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Personally I think both of them came across as abit shady but at least Clinton had plenty of previous experience in politics and seemed to understand what she was doing. 
Trump doesnt seem to have had much involvement in politics at all. He is just a rich businessman playing at politics.

Its kinda like the GP who suddenly decides he wants to 'have a go' at brain surgery! (at least that is what it sounds like to me...although I admit I am pretty bad at understanding politics!).


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> I'm 100% behind the protestors - fascism must be rejected.
> 
> Rallying cry to Americans by Michael Moore -
> 
> ...


I'm not! Just seen em on camera if the USA have to rely on that lot of erm........ Don't want to offend no one then the USA are well and truely fooked xxxxx


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

So all these woman that Donald trump raped or abused then? Tell me more, DT has been rich and famous long before the presidency, yet we heard nothing then! Yet the moment the going gets tough they all crawl out of the woodwork! Just a coincidence? Or odd? Very odd


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> So anyone who voted for Trump is deemed to be at best condoning his behaviour at worst a privileged white male, misogynist, rapist. Whereas Hilary Clinton is pure as the driven snow standing by her sexual predator hubby because his behaviour is nothing to do with her - bit of a double standard there


That's what I said xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

DT said:


> DT has been rich and famous long before the presidency, yet we heard nothing then!


Oh we heard it plenty back then too. It's just he wasn't a presidential candidate so no one really took a whole lot of notice.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Tell you what I think! I think Hilary cliton was gracious in defeat, she called for everyone to pull together to make America great again, Donald trump more or less said the same at is victory speech.
It's a great, real great shame that the empty vessels can't seem to neither understand nor want that for what was once, and could be again a great country! Shame on you all!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

Okay then.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Oh we heard it plenty back then too. It's just he wasn't a presidential candidate so no one really took a whole lot of notice.


why.? Didn't it matter then? Let's not beat around the bush here, the fact that the USA voted trump in you are all clutching straws and digging up what muck you can ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

DT said:


> why.? Didn't it matter then? Let's not beat around the bush here, the fact that the USA voted trump in you are all clutching straws and digging up what much you can ?


I don't even know what you're talking about. Maybe you need to calm down a bit?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

America c


ouesi said:


> I don't even know what you're talking about. Maybe you need to calm down a bit?


perhaps you need to heed your own advise


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> oh i see you only debate with people who agree with you!
> 
> No evidence? Simply responding to your posts, Hilary isn't her husband you said so basically nothing to do with her & more recent comment she's done nothing others haven't done before. Wow she should be excused because she's a woman then? Doesn't wash with me, awful behaviour, criminality neither of them are much good are they, trying to understand why you feel clintons awfulness is acceptable but not trumps


Hear hear, two sets of standards springs to mind here


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Fleur said:


> Michelle will be back in 4 years to fix it all
> 
> .


Then you will need to be REALLY scared


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> And now it's Donald Ducked.


:Hilarious

I know its a serious subject but it helps to keep a sense of humour otherwise you'd just cry .


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

noushka05 said:


> I'm 100% behind the protestors - fascism must be rejected.
> 
> Rallying cry to Americans by Michael Moore -
> 
> ...


Just a bunch of angry little peasants who don't really matter, truth be told. Some of them will get an education, discover bathing, grow up, pay their taxes and vote responsibly. Others will just wallow in misery on social networking forums until their irrelevance consumes them entirely.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I have no idea if the allegations of sexual assault made against Trump by these women are true or not. What we DO know is true is what he is on record as saying - including his own boasts that he has sexually assaulted women. My chief concern is that when a man like this becomes a country's leader, a lot of men in that country will assume they have a mandate to treat women the same way...Likewise, he is on record making some very aggressive comments about some ethnic minorities. I can totally understand the people affected by his remarks being very scared about their future now.

I have a few American friends who didn't vote at all in this election, because they couldn't bring themselves to support either Clinton or Trump. It's very sad that the choice came down to those two.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

CuddleMonster said:


> I have no idea if the allegations of sexual assault made against Trump by these women are true or not. What we DO know is true is what he is on record as saying - including his own boasts that he has sexually assaulted women. My chief concern is that when a man like this becomes a country's leader, a lot of men in that country will assume they have a mandate to treat women the same way...Likewise, he is on record making some very aggressive comments about some ethnic minorities. I can totally understand the people affected by his remarks being very scared about their future now.
> 
> I have a few American friends who didn't vote at all in this election, because they couldn't bring themselves to support either Clinton or Trump. It's very sad that the choice came down to those two.


Totally agree with all of this.

I think the most scary thing in all of this, is that by voting him in the public are effectively endorsing his character and his ideology.

Millions of children look at the president as a person to strive to be like... he sets an example.

Is that the kinda world we want to live in? I know I don't.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

CuddleMonster said:


> I have no idea if the allegations of sexual assault made against Trump by these women are true or not. What we DO know is true is what he is on record as saying - including his own boasts that he has sexually assaulted women. My chief concern is that when a man like this becomes a country's leader, a lot of men in that country will assume they have a mandate to treat women the same way...Likewise, he is on record making some very aggressive comments about some ethnic minorities. I can totally understand the people affected by his remarks being very scared about their future now.
> 
> I have a few American friends who didn't vote at all in this election, because they couldn't bring themselves to support either Clinton or Trump. It's very sad that the choice came down to those two.


Thats a shame as it didn't, there five choices. Sadly around half of Americans had this view, if they had voted they could have ensured that neither trump or hillary won.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Satori said:


> Just a bunch of angry little peasants who don't really matter, truth be told. Some of them will get an education, discover bathing, grow up, pay their taxes and vote responsibly. Others will just wallow in misery on social networking forums until their irrelevance consumes them entirely.


Oh how I love your wit  I'm quite envious of it too 

Seems a little ironic to me, what is it they are protesting about?


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Vanessa131 said:


> Thats a shame as it didn't, there five choices. Sadly around half of Americans had this view, if they had voted they could have ensured that neither trump or hillary won.


Sorry, I didn't phrase that very well - my friends supported & voted for candidates who dropped out earlier in the race - when the choice reduced to either Clinton or Trump they stopped voting.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ouesi said:


> That is white, male privilege in a nutshell isn't it?
> A fair few women voted for Trump. Lest we think that misogyny and rape culture is unique to males. It's obviously not.
> 
> I keep telling myself it's just roll up your sleeves time. Still so much work to be done, so much educating and enlightening.... Phew, I'm just exhausted though


Or would white supremacy be more accurate? Without that + misogyny Trump could not have won. But it seems neoliberalism is at the root of Trumps victory. Like our new labour, your democrats adopted Reagan & Thatchers destructive neoliberal ideology.

These are well worth a read if you haven't seen them already - https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/nov/09/rise-of-the-davos-class-sealed-americas-fate

https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/apr/15/neoliberalism-ideology-problem-george-monbiot

And this is what happened at DNC first meeting since Clintons loss.











Colliebarmy said:


>


I happen to love that song (love that album). People worry because they are terrified CB, they're not crying tears of bitterness. This is what Trumps hate mongering has done to America >> http://mashable.com/2016/11/10/shaun-king-twitter-feed/#1QFIBQe20kqF





































Trump is the sort of person who would destroy the world rather than accept the advice of experts.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

It is in just a few minutes time its time for rememberence. I for one shall not be contributing to this thread, but shall be sparing a thought to all the brave men and women that have fought and paid the ultimate price in combat. To think what they have sacrificed in the belief that we shall be able to grow flourish and prosper In a safe world that has over the years been reduced such a hostile place is shocking! What a terrible waste of life,
So the so called left and the so called right, just continue as you are! as the way we are going it won't be over until we are all gone!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

DT said:


> It is in just a few minutes time its time for rememberence. I for one shall not be contributing to this thread, but shall be sparing a thought to all the brave men and women that have fought and paid the ultimate price in combat. To think what they have sacrificed in the belief that we shall be able to grow flourish and prosper In a safe world that has over the years been reduced such a hostile place is shocking! What a terrible waste of life,
> So the so called left and the so called right, just continue as you are! as the way we are going it won't be over until we are all gone!


It's a terribly hypocritical picture to look upon when members of parliament lay their wreaths at the foot of the cenotaph when in truth it's 845t4rds just like them who send men to war.

Lest we forget. We the ordinary people never forget.

But they do.

Time and time and time again.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Sadly Brexit and Trump have something in common. They promised many mutually exclusive things but in truth they have no plan going beyond winning the campaign.


TM must be delusional if she thinks UK gets any preferential treatment from Mr Nasty.

At the moment Paddy is in front of her.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just looking at the great unwashed, uneducated lefties demonstrating in the USA makes me sick! They are hardly out of fooking diapers let alone of the age to vote!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> Sadly Brexit and Trump have something in common. They promised many mutually exclusive things but in truth they have no plan going beyond winning the campaign.
> 
> TM must be delusional if she thinks UK gets any preferential treatment from Mr Nasty.
> 
> At the moment Paddy is in front of her.


You know what! I couldnt care less what they promished, and whether they deliver it or not,. But just looking at these kids rioting makes me sick! One has to wonder what sort of upbringing they have had,. They are nothing less then spoilt brats!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Th


DT said:


> You know what! I couldnt care less what they promished, and whether they deliver it or not,. But just looking at these kids rioting makes me sick! One has to wonder what sort of upbringing they have had,. They are nothing less then spoilt brats!


That has nothing to do with what I said?

It just looks like the world is ruled by Baldrics...

Just wish it was Oprah Winfrey not Donald if TV show was to win.

I must say Hillary never appealed to me. Preferred Bill.

Thought Democrats made a mistake there letting her to stand, when she lost to Obama before.

People want something new .
She did try to elevate DT thinking he is least dangerous.
She might have been right..other Republican candidate might have won by even bigger number.
Democrats were in power for good many years.

So blame political games of establishment for the end result.

It is election. Not declaration of war.
Not like Brexit it is hopefully only for next four years.

Trump run with promises that cannot be kept.
Election is not advisory referendum and now it is out of voters hands.
It theoretically still can be stopped though.
It


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

cheekyscrip said:


> Th
> That has nothing to do with what I said?
> 
> *It just looks like the world is ruled by Baldrics...*
> ...


Jeremy Corbyn said this in PMQs (or something to that effect) and TM put him in his place. Baldrick was a labour member.  

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/politics/2016/oct/26/jeremy-corbyn-compares-theresa-may-to-baldrick-for-cunning-plan-to-have-no-plan?0p19G=e?client=ms-android-motorola


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

Zaros said:


> It's a terribly hypocritical picture to look upon when members of parliament lay their wreaths at the foot of the cenotaph when in truth it's 845t4rds just like them who send men to war.
> 
> Lest we forget. We the ordinary people never forget.
> 
> ...


And if they didn't do it, you would most likely slag them off for that as well...proud to have had many members of my family both past and present in the armed forces...it wasn't remember the politician day was it?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

jon.bda said:


> And if they didn't do it, you would most likely slag them off for that as well...proud to have had many members of my family both past and present in the armed forces...it wasn't remember the politician day was it?


:Finger


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

stockwellcat said:


> Jeremy Corbyn said this in PMQs (or something to that effect) and TM put him in his place. Baldrick was a labour member.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/politics/2016/oct/26/jeremy-corbyn-compares-theresa-may-to-baldrick-for-cunning-plan-to-have-no-plan?0p19G=e?client=ms-android-motorola


Lol!
Thought he was fictional character from "Black Adder"...?
But nothing surprises me any more.

Actually preferable to.most political leaders nowadays...on both sides.

Oh...and he has the cunning plan!


----------



## Linda2147 (Sep 26, 2013)

I am thrilled that Trump won the election, regardless of what he says whats important is what Hillary does. She is a criminal and should be in a jail house not the white house. Do an internet search and you will be amazed at how corrupt she is. She is always ragging on Russia yet she neglected to make it known that she sold 20% of our uranium mines to make his nuclear weapons, she funded ISIS. She defended a child rapist and got him off on a lesser charge. Everything bullied and or paid off her husband's mistresses. I could go on and on. Trump is a good man and he is going to get things right in the USA. By the way why is Obama ready to pardon her if she is innocent? Could it be that he is just as corrupt as she is?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Linda2147 said:


> I am thrilled that Trump won the election, regardless of what he says whats important is what Hillary does. She is a criminal and should be in a jail house not the white house. Do an internet search and you will be amazed at how corrupt she is. She is always ragging on Russia yet she neglected to make it known that she sold 20% of our uranium mines to make his nuclear weapons, she funded ISIS. She defended a child rapist and got him off on a lesser charge. Everything bullied and or paid off her husband's mistresses. I could go on and on. Trump is a good man and he is going to get things right in the USA. By the way why is Obama ready to pardon her if she is innocent? Could it be that he is just as corrupt as she is?


This post already appeared before?
Deja vu?

Bot army?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Linda2147 said:


> Trump is a good man and he is going to get things right in the USA.


This is a joke, right?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2016)

Linda2147 said:


> I am thrilled that Trump won the election, regardless of what he says whats important is what Hillary does. She is a criminal and should be in a jail house not the white house. Do an internet search and you will be amazed at how corrupt she is. She is always ragging on Russia yet she neglected to make it known that she sold 20% of our uranium mines to make his nuclear weapons, she funded ISIS. She defended a child rapist and got him off on a lesser charge. Everything bullied and or paid off her husband's mistresses. I could go on and on. Trump is a good man and he is going to get things right in the USA. By the way why is Obama ready to pardon her if she is innocent? Could it be that he is just as corrupt as she is?


I won't disagree with you that HRC is corrupt, thought I think you should probably check your information. The child rapist thing was when she was a public defender. She didn't have a choice. That is how our legal system works, even child rapists are entailed to have a lawyer appointed for them, and public defenders don't get to pick their cases. But I digress.

My point was that I will disagree with you that Donald Trump is a good man. 
Really? A good man?
A good man cheats of his wives? Yes, plural.
A good man mocks a disabled reporter?
A good man who brags about sexually assaulting women?
A good man who in court records is described as doing exactly that to his first wife?
A good man who brags about the size of his *ahem* "hands" in a presidential debate?
A good man who goes on twitter rampages at 3 am?
A good man who talks about the size of his daughter's breasts?
A good man who refused to disavow David Duke's endorsement?

I guess my idea of a "good" man and yours differ. Greatly....


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

bearcub said:


> This is a joke, right?


That is a post that I have seen before .Repeated . So a bot? An employee of the campaign or a troll?


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I've heard a lot of Brits say 'we' should 'give Trump a chance' because he might be a changed character from the past. I don't feel I can agree with them, because it's not really down to us. For example, supposing someone has served a jail sentence for beating up his girlfriend. We could all believe and hope he has changed and want to 'give him a chance'. But the person who takes the real risk in giving him a chance, is the woman who agrees to become his next girlfriend... Likewise, although the way Trump behaves as President will affect Britain, it won't affect us anything like as much as it will affect America. So it's not really my business to tell American's what to think about it! I do hope & pray that he is a changed character though...because for all people are marching and saying 'he's not my president' that's exactly what he is - or will be. And a lot of innocent people will suffer if he messes up. 

I'm more worried by Trump's supporters than by Trump himself though. I've heard so many people describing anyone who didn't vote for him as evil, selfish, greedy...one woman was even pronouncing a curse on facebook on anyone who didn't agree that Trump was the right person to lead the world! Reminds me of what the weeks immediately following Brexit were like over here. How did we become a world where it is ok to send curses and death threats to anyone who doesn't agree with our own political views?!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2016)

CuddleMonster said:


> I'm more worried by Trump's supporters than by Trump himself though. I've heard so many people describing anyone who didn't vote for him as evil, selfish, greedy...one woman was even pronouncing a curse on facebook on anyone who didn't agree that Trump was the right person to lead the world! Reminds me of what the weeks immediately following Brexit were like over here. How did we become a world where it is ok to send curses and death threats to anyone who doesn't agree with our own political views?!!!


I know many people who voted for Trump and I include several of these people as my friends. 
Let me clarify. They did not vote *for* Trump, they voted *against* Hillary. So there is that distinction.

The people who voted truly *for* Trump do indeed worry me more than Trump himself. The people who want a wall, who want mass deportations, who want a ban on muslims, who think their way of life is under attack... Trump will be gone in 4 years, these disenfranchised people will not. And worse, I think they will be even unhappier after 4 years of a Trump presidency than they were before. I don't think Trump has any plans to deliver on his campaign promises, certainly not the more extreme ones.

There has to be a way for these people to feel heard enough that they will start moving in the direction of unity as a country. I don't know how that's going to happen or who can make that happen, but it has to happen or this country will indeed divide itself completely.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thinks it's time we all had a good nights sleep, things will look better in the morning


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I know many people who voted for Trump and I include several of these people as my friends.
> Let me clarify. They did not vote *for* Trump, they voted *against* Hillary. So there is that distinction.
> 
> The people who voted truly *for* Trump do indeed worry me more than Trump himself. The people who want a wall, who want mass deportations, who want a ban on muslims, who think their way of life is under attack... Trump will be gone in 4 years, these disenfranchised people will not. And worse, I think they will be even unhappier after 4 years of a Trump presidency than they were before. I don't think Trump has any plans to deliver on his campaign promises, certainly not the more extreme ones.
> ...


I would be interested in how exactly you translate your termology of a 'disenfranchised' person! Who are you and what qualifications do you have to adhere such a label?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2016)

DT said:


> I would be interested in how exactly you translate your termology of a 'disenfranchised' person! Who are you and what qualifications do you have to adhere such a label?


Disenfranchised means people who feel like they have been ostracized and deprived of the same rights and privileges as others. There are many Trump supporters who feel disenfranchised by their government and society. So they voted for what they perceived to be a change. 
I'm not sure what my qualifications or who I am has to do with anything?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

DT said:


> I would be interested in how exactly you translate your termology of a 'disenfranchised' person! Who are you and what qualifications do you have to adhere such a label?


The term disenfranchised to me represents people who, for whatever reason, feel left behind by the pace their society is changing. They don't see themselves or their values represented in politics or in the medi and they don't feel listened to by society.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I know what you mean @ouesi - I have some friends who voted 'for' Trump because they felt he was a safer option than Clinton - I'm not convinced, though I hope they are right and I respect their views. I know others (I can't call them friends any more, having heard some of the things they have said) who voted for Trump because they liked the horrible things he said about Mexicans, Muslims or women. They scare me! Interesting thing is that one of them (a man, who I would have trusted and felt safe to be with before the election campaign) went on facebook before the election saying it was 'regrettable' that Trump sexually assaulted women, but perhaps that was all in his past and he probably regretted it, and we shouldn't let it stop us supporting him because no one is perfect etc, etc. Since Trump won the election, the same guy has posted some utterly vile things about women to the point where I have blocked him and am really glad I've moved so he doesn't know where I live any more! It's like he feels he now has a mandate to bring his beliefs into the open.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2016)

bearcub said:


> The term disenfranchised to me represents people who, for whatever reason, feel left behind by the pace their society is changing. They don't see themselves or their values represented in politics or in the medi and they don't feel listened to by society.


Yes. People who feel like their voice is not heard. 
And these people exist on both ends of the political spectrum BTW.

Kind of scratching my head why that term would cause the reaction it did....


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Disenfranchised means people who feel like they have been ostracized and deprived of the same rights and privileges as others. There are many Trump supporters who feel disenfranchised by their government and society. So they voted for what they perceived to be a change.
> I'm not sure what my qualifications or who I am has to do with anything?


I am, strange as it seems conversant with the word, again I ask what qualifies you to label individuals such


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Yes. People who feel like their voice is not heard.
> And these people exist on both ends of the political spectrum BTW.
> 
> Kind of scratching my head why that term would cause the reaction it did....


could not the same apply to those at the other end of the spectrum?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2016)

DT said:


> I am, strange as it seems conversant with the word, again I ask what qualifies you to label individuals such?


I'm labeling them as they label themselves. When someone says "we want our voice to be heard" I don't think it's too far of a stretch to assume they feel voiceless, aka disenfranchised.

Why do you need to know what qualifications I have?

Not missing the irony that this obsession with my qualifications is happening on a thread where we are discussing the single most unqualified person to become president of the US LOL


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

bearcub said:


> This is a joke, right?


Why would it be a Joke?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2016)

DT said:


> could not the same apply to those at the other end of the spectrum?


Did ya read the post you quoted?


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm beginning to wonder if @DT really stands for Donald Trump...or maybe a member of his press office?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

DT said:


> Why would it be a Joke?


Because Donald Trump cannot seriously be described as a good man, even by those who voted for him.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I'm labeling them as they label themselves. When someone says "we want our voice to be heard" I don't think it's too far of a stretch to assume they feel voiceless, aka disenfranchised.
> 
> Why do you need to know what qualifications I have?
> 
> Not missing the irony that this obsession with my qualifications is happening on a thread where we are discussing the single most unqualified person to become president of the US LOL


Fact, Hilary pooled more then half the votes! Ok sadly, as in the uk that's how it works
Fact Donald trump won
Fact does that not demonstate that half the USA have a problem with leadership and want change?
Fact who the hell are you to tell half the USA that the are disenfranchised?
Fact is there is a problem in the USA!
OK


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Because Donald Trump cannot seriously be described as a good man, even by those who voted for him.


Half the voters might want to disagree with you!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2016)

DT said:


> Fact, Hilary pooled more then half the votes!
> Fact Donald trump won
> Fact does that not demonstate that half the USA have a problem with leadership and want change?
> Fact who the hell are you to tell half the USA that the are disenfranchised?
> ...


Okay, got it. You're definitely not reading my posts. Just reacting to them.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

CuddleMonster said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if @DT really stands for Donald Trump...or maybe a member of his press office?


that's for me to know and you to find out lol xxx


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

DT said:


> Half the voters might want to disagree with you!


I would disagree with that. There is no evidence to suggest the reason people voted for Trump because they felt he was a good man. They agreed with his politics / wanted to keep Clinton out / felt the country needed change / they were traditionally republican voters - none of those reasons have anything to do with his character.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Okay, got it. You're definitely not reading my posts. Just reacting to them.


I read your posts, DT is the most unqualified person in the world, so what


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

bearcub said:


> I would disagree with that. There is no evidence to suggest the reason people voted for Trump because they felt he was a good man. They agreed with his politics / wanted to keep Clinton out / felt the country needed change / they were traditionally republican voters - none of those reasons have anything to do with his character.


It were you that questioned if DT were a good man!
Never heard that said about him until you questioned it


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

To conclude, all I have to say before retiring is, as with brexit in the uk there are one hell of a lot of sore losers is the USA!
My advise would be just make the best of it, I only hope I can come back here in four years time and make you losers, yes that's what you are eat your words!
Time will tell!


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

CuddleMonster said:


> How did we become a world where it is ok to send curses and death threats to anyone who doesn't agree with our own political views?!!!


We didn't.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

DT said:


> It were you that questioned if DT were a good man!
> Never heard that said about him until you questioned it


It's natural to question why someone would describe a man who sexually assaults women as a 'good' man.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

bearcub said:


> It's natural to question why someone would describe a person who sexually assaults women as a 'good' man.


Who described him as a good man?

Eta: Ignore. Found it. T'was Linda.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Linda2147 said:


> I am thrilled that Trump won the election, regardless of what he says whats important is what Hillary does. She is a criminal and should be in a jail house not the white house. Do an internet search and you will be amazed at how corrupt she is. She is always ragging on Russia yet she neglected to make it known that she sold 20% of our uranium mines to make his nuclear weapons, she funded ISIS. She defended a child rapist and got him off on a lesser charge. Everything bullied and or paid off her husband's mistresses. I could go on and on. Trump is a good man and he is going to get things right in the USA. By the way why is Obama ready to pardon her if she is innocent? Could it be that he is just as corrupt as she is?


@Satori it's in this post.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

bearcub said:


> @Satori it's in this post.


Cross-posted. Thanks.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

bearcub said:


> It's natural to question why someone would describe a man who sexually assaults women as a 'good' man.


You queried if he were a good man not I


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

DT said:


> You queried if he were a good man not I


No. I did not query it. I find it such a ridiculous statement that I questioned if it was a joke.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Tell you what I find odd! DT has been both famous and rich for forty years plus! We hear nothing of these stacks, yet within the last 3months dozens crawl out of the woodwork, the last one being a porn star. ERM, odd!,


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

bearcub said:


> No. I did not query it. I find it such a ridiculous statement that I questioned if it was a joke.


Well! It might be, as at the moment hes the one laughing!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

bearcub said:


> No. I did not query it. I find it such a ridiculous statement that I questioned if it was a joke.


I don't recall making such a statement!

But if you think otherwise please feel free to share


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

DT said:


> Tell you what I find odd! DT has been both famous and rich for forty years plus! We hear nothing of these stacks, yet within the last 3months dozens crawl out of the woodwork, the last one being a porn star. ERM, odd!,


I suppose you think all those kids molested by Jimmy Saville were faking it, too? And why should one woman being a porn star make any difference? Just because she made a sex-based career choice, doesn't mean she loses the right to call out sexual assault.

Being famous and rich allows you to get away with one heck of a lot, particularly if the individual in question is fond of taking (or threatening to take) the litigation route to the point where it could be considered bullying by libel. It's amazing how many less well off people will keep their traps shut when they receive threatening letters from big-bucks-per-hour lawyers.

Here's a couple of items from an investigation published this year into his frivolous lawsuits:

In 1984, Trump sued the _Chicago Tribune_'s Pulitzer Prize-winning architecture critic Paul Gapp for ridiculing Trump's proposal to build a 150-story skyscraper in Manhattan. Trump claimed he was owed $500 million in damages. The _Tribune _won easily; a federal judge reminded Trump that "men in public life ... must accept as an incident of their service harsh criticism." But battling the suit cost the newspaper $60,000 in legal fees.
In 2006, Trump sued author Timothy O'Brien (and his publisher) for writing that Trump was not actually a billionaire. Trump alleged $5 billion in damages. His suit was thrown out after Trump couldn't prove that he _was _a billionaire.
I also read somewhere in the last week that a chap who bought a website name along the lines of "trumpwatch.org" (can't remember what it actually was, sorry!) for a four figure sum at public auction received a threatening letter from Trump's lawyers offering him a one time chance to sign the domain over to Trump - for free - or face potential legal action. Knowing the law was on his side he declined - and nothing has come of it. And as recently as October he threatened the New York Times with litigation if they didn't unpublish, print a retraction of and apologise for publishing an article on two of the women who are currently alleging he made unwanted sexual advances towards them. They also declined Trump's demands - and nothing has come of it.

I think Trump has made some references to wanting to change the US libel laws to make it easier for people to sue both the media and other people and win, though - providing you can afford to sue, of course.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Trump confirms immediate change to Statue of Liberty inscription.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Trump appoints Rudy Giuliani Attorney General who then goes on air to favourably compare Trump to Andrew Jackson - the racist genocidal maniac.

Is there any wonder people reject Trump? - he will destroy America, he will destroy our living planet with his environmental vandalism.

The protestors are this man! And if I were American I'd be out there protesting with them too.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Courageous & principled Bernie Sanders on where the Democrats go from here.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/12/o...prod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share

(a few paragraphs)

_I am deeply distressed to hear stories of Americans being intimidated and harassed in the wake of Mr. Trump's victory, and I hear the cries of families who are living in fear of being torn apart. We have come too far as a country in combating discrimination. We are not going back. Rest assured, there is no compromise on racism, bigotry, xenophobia and sexism. We will fight it in all its forms, whenever and wherever it re-emerges.

Let's rebuild our crumbling infrastructure and create millions of well-paying jobs. Let's raise the minimum wage to a living wage, help students afford to go to college, provide paid family and medical leave and expand Social Security. Let's reform an economic system that enables billionaires like Mr. Trump not to pay a nickel in federal income taxes. And most important, let's end the ability of wealthy campaign contributors to buy elections._

_In the coming days, I will also provide a series of reforms to reinvigorate the Democratic Party. I believe strongly that the party must break loose from its corporate establishment ties and, once again, become a grass-roots party of working people, the elderly and the poor. We must open the doors of the party to welcome in the idealism and energy of young people and all Americans who are fighting for economic, social, racial and environmental justice. We must have the courage to take on the greed and power of Wall Street, the drug companies, the insurance companies and the fossil fuel industry._

_When my presidential campaign came to an end, I pledged to my supporters that the political revolution would continue. And now, more than ever, that must happen. We are the wealthiest nation in the history of the world. When we stand together and don't let demagogues divide us up by race, gender or national origin, there is nothing we cannot accomplish. We must go forward, not backward_


----------



## Linda2147 (Sep 26, 2013)

Let me enlighten you on what really goes on with them. I have no problem with people wanting to better themselves, if they are willing to work and make a better life then more power, they are not the problem. Here lies the problem, if you sneak into their country you are either shot or beheaded, you come here you get free housing, free medical care, free education, free food, free everything. Who pays for all this? They come here and suck off the community tit and are never satisfied, they come here and instead of adapting to our customs, our religions, our way of life they want us to conform to theirs. They want Sharia law, they claim Sharia law is higher than our constitution therefore our laws don't apply to them. Walking our dogs offends them, our food offends them, our clothes offend them ect ect ect. The ones that want a better life can stay, the others can go back to where they came from. Did I vote for Trump? Absolutely, Would I like to see Hillary in Jail? Again absolutely, her and Obama are the cause of all the strife going on right now. Trump never said immigrants couldn't come here, he said they had to be checked out and if they have any terrorists affiliations no they are not welcome. Hillary wants open borders, let anyone come in, terrorist or not. Maybe your country has different ideas but I don't see the UK welcoming them there. The liberals are all up in arms because Trump was elected, to bad for them, suck it up. Did we riot and have a hissy fit when Obama was elected. No we didn't, we made the best of a bad situation. Their problem is they threw Trump to the wolves and he came back pack leader and they can't stand that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

Linda2147 said:


> Let me enlighten you on what really goes on with them. I have no problem with people wanting to better themselves, if they are willing to work and make a better life then more power, they are not the problem. Here lies the problem, if you sneak into their country you are either shot or beheaded, you come here you get free housing, free medical care, free education, free food, free everything. Who pays for all this? They come here and suck off the community tit and are never satisfied, they come here and instead of adapting to our customs, our religions, our way of life they want us to conform to theirs. They want Sharia law, they claim Sharia law is higher than our constitution therefore our laws don't apply to them. Walking our dogs offends them, our food offends them, our clothes offend them ect ect ect. The ones that want a better life can stay, the others can go back to where they came from. Did I vote for Trump? Absolutely, Would I like to see Hillary in Jail? Again absolutely, her and Obama are the cause of all the strife going on right now. Trump never said immigrants couldn't come here, he said they had to be checked out and if they have any terrorists affiliations no they are not welcome. Hillary wants open borders, let anyone come in, terrorist or not. Maybe your country has different ideas but I don't see the UK welcoming them there. The liberals are all up in arms because Trump was elected, to bad for them, suck it up. Did we riot and have a hissy fit when Obama was elected. No we didn't, we made the best of a bad situation. Their problem is they threw Trump to the wolves and he came back pack leader and they can't stand that.


Do you have any factual evidence for your claims about immigrants in this country?


----------



## Linda2147 (Sep 26, 2013)

No and I don't care but I do know if you do have them they are not making the news like they are here. After the Paris attack I would think all countries are being more careful of who they let in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

Linda2147 said:


> No and I don't care


Why does that no surprise me....

BTW, lest your memory fail you, Trump was the biggest protestor of the Obama presidency. I'm sure you are quite familiar with Trumps demands to see Obama's birth certificate and after that was provided, see his college records.
And his tweets after Obama was elected called for protests...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/266034630820507648


----------



## Linda2147 (Sep 26, 2013)

only asking for what we are entitled to know. Point is people were not rioting in the streets when Obama was elected. Trump is president so they can suck it up or leave the country, preferably the latter. Trump may not be perfect, but no one is going to buy him off, he isn't even taking a salary to be president, he just wants to help the US get back on track, get rid of the corruption in Washington and bring our country back to where it was before the Clintons and Obama's got in office. Clinton with her "clinton foundation for charity", only 5% of the millions she takes in goes to charity, rest goes to her. That is a proven fact. Also a proven fact she took money from terrorist countries for "favors" even cheating she couldn't win. Poor her, now she's all bent out of shape because she knows the end of her corruption is a than and doesn't sit well with her


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

Linda2147 said:


> he isn't even taking a salary to be president,


Again, can you please provide evidence for any of these statements?

Or maybe not. 
This forum is full of your examples of complete lack of compassion for your fellow man, and frankly complete inability to think logically so I'm not sure why I'm expecting any different this time.

Must be nice to be able to overlook bigotry and racism knowing that it will never affect you....


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Linda2147 said:


> No and I don't care but I do know if you do have them they are not making the news like they are here. *After the Paris attack I would think all countries are being more careful of who they let in.*


Not sure what relevance this has to terrorism, after all how many of the recent attacks in the last couple of decades have been the result of home grown terrorists........


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

Linda2147 said:


> only asking for what we are entitled to know.


Then explain why your precious Trump won't release his tax returns. Aren't we entitled to know if he pays taxes?


----------



## Linda2147 (Sep 26, 2013)

the facts are public knowledge if you care to check it out for yourself. Easy for you to say you don't have to "support them" or put up with them. I really don't care what your opinion of me is. You have no clue what's going on here. And if you think its ok for them to come here, start here and live off taxpayers money and do nothing but make trouble and want more, more and more. Be interesting to see how long you'd like putting up with it


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

Linda2147 said:


> the facts are public knowledge if you care to check it out for yourself. Easy for you to say you don't have to "support them" or put up with them. I really don't care what your opinion of me is. *You have no clue what's going on here.* And if you think its ok for them to come here, start here and live off taxpayers money and do nothing but make trouble and want more, more and more. Be interesting to see how long you'd like putting up with it


News flash Linda. I live in the US. I've lived here since 1988. I'm an American citizen, and I vote.


----------



## Linda2147 (Sep 26, 2013)

lack of compassion? Wrong, I'm just more concerned with our veterans being homeless and going without while they sit back and everything is handed to them. I'm more concerned with innocent people being attacked and beaten by muslim fanatics that feel if we don't conform to their beliefs they have the right to kill us. They have been fighting with each other for centuries. Thats not going to change. They like that way of life. Who in their right mind straps a bomb to one of their children and sends them out to blow something up and kill themselves in the process. You can't help someone that doesn't want to be helped and you can't fix a problem until you admit there is one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

Linda2147 said:


> lack of compassion? Wrong, I'm just more concerned with our veterans being homeless and going without while they sit back and everything is handed to them. I'm more concerned with innocent people being attacked and beaten by muslim fanatics that feel if we don't conform to their beliefs they have the right to kill us. They have been fighting with each other for centuries. Thats not going to change. They like that way of life. Who in their right mind straps a bomb to one of their children and sends them out to blow something up and kill themselves in the process. You can't help someone that doesn't want to be helped and you can't fix a problem until you admit there is one.


Who is them?


----------



## Linda2147 (Sep 26, 2013)

Think whatever you want, I'm done.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Linda2147 said:


> only asking for what we are entitled to know. Point is people were not rioting in the streets when Obama was elected. Trump is president so they can suck it up or leave the country, preferably the latter. Trump may not be perfect, but no one is going to buy him off, * he isn't even taking a salary to be president,* he just wants to help the US get back on track, get rid of the corruption in Washington and bring our country back to where it was before the Clintons and Obama's got in office. Clinton with her "clinton foundation for charity", only 5% of the millions she takes in goes to charity, rest goes to her. That is a proven fact. Also a proven fact she took money from terrorist countries for "favors" even cheating she couldn't win. Poor her, now she's all bent out of shape because she knows the end of her corruption is a than and doesn't sit well with her


How chivalrous......oh wait, he's already a billionaire......

It does make me laugh that a billionaire businessman born into privilege is apparently the peoples champion for the working poor. I mean, how in touch can someone with Trumps background REALLY be with the average person living paycheque to paycheque and barely scraping a living? verbally he's clearly resonated with people, which is presumably what Clinton failed to do, but the proof of the pudding is in the eating......only time will tell


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

Linda2147 said:


> Think whatever you want, I'm done.


Was it the part that I'm an American citizen or was it the part about clarifying who you mean by "them" that did it for you? You know, just so I know for future reference what exactly turns you off so much...


----------



## Linda2147 (Sep 26, 2013)

what turns me off is you people that don't live with the situation day to day can sit back and judge what we are doing wrong. And just so you know its Obama's fault Trump is president. A few years ago Obama was running his mouth about Trump, Trump didn't say anything at the time but he said to his friends," can do his job and do it better" thats what made him run for president in the first place. And like the rest of us he's tired of the corruption in the government. When the higher ups in the government are so corrupt that the country are in this condition anyone with half a brain and the means to change thing is going to give it a try.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

labradrk said:


> How chivalrous......oh wait, he's already a billionaire......
> 
> It does make me laugh that a billionaire businessman born into privilege is apparently the peoples champion for the working poor. I mean, how in touch can someone with Trumps background REALLY be with the average person living paycheque to paycheque and barely scraping a living? verbally he's clearly resonated with people, which is presumably what Clinton failed to do, but the proof of the pudding is in the eating......only time will tell


And as I've said many times, I really feel for the working poor who believed Trump would support them. Yet a quick look at his behavioral history shows how unlikely that is to happen. This is a man who can't stay faithful to his wives, who has a long history of stiffing contractors who work for him, who figured out how to get out of paying taxes (and won't release his tax returns), who sends his clothing line off to China to be manufactured, uses Chinese steel to build his skyscrapers, and uses undocumented workers to build them. He has profited from all the things he claims he's going to fix. Okay then... And I have some oceanfront property in Colorado for sale....


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

Linda2147 said:


> what turns me off is you people that don't live with the situation day to day can sit back and judge what we are doing wrong. And just so you know its Obama's fault Trump is president. A few years ago Obama was running his mouth about Trump, Trump didn't say anything at the time but he said to his friends," can do his job and do it better" thats what made him run for president in the first place. And like the rest of us he's tired of the corruption in the government. When the higher ups in the government are so corrupt that the country are in this condition anyone with half a brain and the means to change thing is going to give it a try.


"You people"? Who is "you people"?
Linda I live here. I have lived up and down the east coast, in the Rockies, and on the west coast. 
What situation have I not lived in according to you?

As for Obama running his mouth about Trump and Trump not saying anything. Uh what?! Are you at all familiar with the birther movement? Or perhaps twitter? How on earth do you figure that equals Trump keeping his mouth shut? That's one thing he has NEVER done!! :Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ouesi said:


> And as I've said many times, I really feel for the working poor who believed Trump would support them. Yet a quick look at his behavioral history shows how unlikely that is to happen. This is a man who can't stay faithful to his wives, who has a long history of stiffing contractors who work for him, who figured out how to get out of paying taxes (and won't release his tax returns), who sends his clothing line off to China to be manufactured, uses Chinese steel to build his skyscrapers, and uses undocumented workers to build them. He has profited from all the things he claims he's going to fix. Okay then... And I have some oceanfront property in Colorado for sale....


Good point, people only hear what they want to hear and miss truth, the same here with leave vote here. Say the right things, true or not and some poeple will believe it, it's just that others are going to suffer for your mistakes.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

He won....end of


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

Happy Paws said:


> Good point, people only hear what they want to hear and miss truth, the same here with leave vote here. Say the right things, true or not and some poeple will believe it, it's just that others are going to suffer for your mistakes.


I won't pretend to know what happened with Brexit, but I do know that Trump has made a lot of promises I very much doubt he intends to keep.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

DT said:


> Tell you what I find odd! DT has been both famous and rich for forty years plus! We hear nothing of these stacks, yet within the last 3months dozens crawl out of the woodwork, the last one being a porn star. ERM, odd!,


You seem to missing the point that Trump himself has boasted about his sexual assaults on women, so it is not just dependent on the women who are accusing him, but on his own admissions. As to why it has taken them so long if they are telling the truth - have you any idea of the emotional trauma a woman goes through when she reports someone for this kind of assault? Especially as so many people still assume the woman is somehow always to blame in some way for being assaulted!



Linda2147 said:


> I have no problem with people wanting to better themselves, if they are willing to work and make a better life then more power, they are not the problem. Here lies the problem, if you sneak into their country you are either shot or beheaded, you come here you get free housing, free medical care, free education, free food, free everything. Who pays for all this? They come here and suck off the community tit and are never satisfied, they come here and instead of adapting to our customs, our religions, our way of life they want us to conform to theirs. They want Sharia law, they claim Sharia law is higher than our constitution therefore our laws don't apply to them. Walking our dogs offends them, our food offends them, our clothes offend them ect ect ect. The ones that want a better life can stay, the others can go back to where they came from.


You must have a very different kind of refugee in America to the ones we get in Britain (I'm assuming that is who you mean by 'them') All the refugees I have met have been polite, hard-working people who are longing to be able to understand our culture, make friends and contribute something to the society that has allowed them in. And can you really blame them for wanting to leave a country where they can be 'shot or beheaded' on a whim?!!! Besides, many refugees are non-Muslim. When Islamic extremists take over a country, it tends to be the non-Muslims who suffer the most. So they are unlikely to be demanding Sharia law in their new country!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

CuddleMonster said:


> You must have a very different kind of refugee in America to the ones we get in Britain (I'm assuming that is who you mean by 'them') All the refugees I have met have been polite, hard-working people who are longing to be able to understand our culture, make friends and contribute something to the society that has allowed them in. And can you really blame them for wanting to leave a country where they can be 'shot or beheaded' on a whim?!!! Besides, many refugees are non-Muslim. When Islamic extremists take over a country, it tends to be the non-Muslims who suffer the most. So they are unlikely to be demanding Sharia law in their new country!


I think the poster in question also forgets that there are many Muslims in America who are not refugees. Who have been here for generations. 
Not to mention that in the state the poster claims to be from, there is less than 1% Muslim population. Not exactly a massive threat to this poster's cushy way of life....


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Again, I feel the need to point out that the American *people* voted for Hillary Clinton. She was the candidate who won the popular vote.


Obviously not popular enough though

aint democracy a bitch!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Brexit might have tipped the scales for Trump. This small difference.
This " make America great again".
What if Trump now forges allegiance with Putin, his new BFF, withdraws forces from EU Eastern border..Scales down input into NATO as promised.
UK would get out of EU..

To find out that we are not so special..
Where would that leave us?

With PM who already means to override judiciary and Bank of England.
And I gave her benefit of doubt. No more.

Do not shoot the pianist.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

cheekyscrip said:


> Brexit might have tipped the scales for Trump. This small difference.
> This " make America great again".
> What if Trump now forges allegiance with Putin, his new BFF, withdraws forces from EU Eastern border..Scales down input into NATO as promised.
> UK would get out of EU..
> ...


If I worried this much playing all these scenarios in my head I wouldn't sleep at all.

What's happened has happened there is nothing anyone can do. We'll all have to wait and see what happens next.

Good night. I'm off to bed


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

stockwellcat said:


> What's happened has happened there is nothing anyone can do.


I don't think everyone feels that way though. 
I for one think there is a lot we can do. 
I will make sure those who feel threatened know that they are not alone, and that there are those willing to stand with them. I will make sure to continue to teach my children compassion and understanding, what it means to be respectful of another person, what it means to be a good person, to stand up to bullies, to step in for those being persecuted...


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Can he not take criticism?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

KittenKong said:


> View attachment 290250
> 
> 
> Can he not take criticism?


Haven't seen any signs of it yet...

It's one of the reasons he's so critical of the media i suspect, and wants to change laws (First Amendment related, I think?) to make it possible to sue the media for writing merely 'negative' articles about you, and easier to sue journalists in general - if you have the money to, of course.


----------



## Linda2147 (Sep 26, 2013)

As the Muslim population increases in the United States, so too will the number of Islamic terror attacks. This is because the pool from which the radicals recruit grows bigger. Studies show that between 5 - 25% of Muslims in America believe that violence in defense of Islam is justified. The number of potential terrorists therefore grows proportionately with the overall number, even if only a small minority actually plot terror.

Immigrants to America have killed and have plotted to kill. However, the real threat comes from successive generations of Muslims living in the West, which have proven to be more radical and more dangerous than their parents. Muslim immigration thus means that more Americans will eventually die. The benefits that offset this reality are not entirely clear

https://www.thereligionofpeace.com/attacks/american-attacks.aspx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Linda2147 said:


> As the Muslim population increases in the United States, so too will the number of Islamic terror attacks. This is because the pool from which the radicals recruit grows bigger. Studies show that between 5 - 25% of Muslims in America believe that violence in defense of Islam is justified. The number of potential terrorists therefore grows proportionately with the overall number, even if only a small minority actually plot terror.
> 
> Immigrants to America have killed and have plotted to kill. However, the real threat comes from successive generations of Muslims living in the West, which have proven to be more radical and more dangerous than their parents. Muslim immigration thus means that more Americans will eventually die. The benefits that offset this reality are not entirely clear
> 
> https://www.thereligionofpeace.com/attacks/american-attacks.aspx


The website you use as reference is just a nasty anti islam blog. Just look where it sources its info?. Right wing gutter rags from our country - the Sun, the Telegraph. Islamophobic Daniel Pipes http://www.loonwatch.com/?s=daniel+pipes&submit=Search Its clearly a propagandist site used to whip up fear & hatred. Don't fall for it Linda.

Its important to maintain perspective; people in the US are way more likely to be a victim of gun violence than an act of terrorism.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

KittenKong said:


> View attachment 290250
> 
> 
> Can he not take criticism?


No hes very thin skinned and vindictive. This is what makes him extremely dangerous (this & the fact he's unhinged).

As the great Noam Chomsky said at the prospect Trump might be President; "not only _we _but the human species is in very deep trouble. I come back to global warming...."

"to have somebody who's kind of known as a wild man with his finger on the button that could destroy the world or make decisions with enormous influence is an extremely frightening prospect"
http://www.alternet.org/election-20...ble-if-trump-becomes-president-according-noam


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Trump appoints anti-semitic white supremacist bigot as his chief strategist!
*
How Trump is leading the transformation to turn the Republican Party into the new KKK*

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/pol...source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=NYDailyNewsTw

Warning from a CONSERVATIVE.
John Weaver
*JWGOP *

_"The racist, fascist extreme right is represented footsteps from the Oval Office.

Be very vigilant America_."


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Linda2147 said:


> As the Muslim population increases in the United States, so too will the number of Islamic terror attacks. This is because the pool from which the radicals recruit grows bigger. Studies show that between 5 - 25% of Muslims in America believe that violence in defense of Islam is justified. The number of potential terrorists therefore grows proportionately with the overall number, even if only a small minority actually plot terror.
> 
> Immigrants to America have killed and have plotted to kill. However, the real threat comes from successive generations of Muslims living in the West, which have proven to be more radical and more dangerous than their parents. Muslim immigration thus means that more Americans will eventually die. The benefits that offset this reality are not entirely clear
> 
> https://www.thereligionofpeace.com/attacks/american-attacks.aspx


@stockwellcat ...and this what happens while we are sleeping...


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

cheekyscrip said:


> @stockwellcat ...and this what happens while we are sleeping...


Did I miss something?

Nothing on the news that wasn't being reported yesterday.

I'm still alive and feeling a bit fresher than yesterday after having a good night's sleep


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> Did I miss something?
> 
> Nothing on the news that wasn't being reported yesterday.
> 
> I'm still alive and feeling a bit fresher than yesterday after having a good night's sleep


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ouesi said:


> I don't think everyone feels that way though.
> I for one think there is a lot we can do.
> I will make sure those who feel threatened know that they are not alone, and that there are those willing to stand with them. I will make sure to continue to teach my children compassion and understanding, what it means to be respectful of another person, what it means to be a good person, to stand up to bullies, to step in for those being persecuted...


Agree, but I think most decent people have always done this and will continue to do so, hopefully.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> The website you use as reference is just a nasty anti islam blog. Just look where it sources its info?. Right wing gutter rags from our country - the Sun, the Telegraph. Islamophobic Daniel Pipes http://www.loonwatch.com/?s=daniel+pipes&submit=Search Its clearly a propagandist site used to whip up fear & hatred. Don't fall for it Linda.
> 
> Its important to maintain perspective; people in the US are way more likely to be a victim of gun violence than an act of terrorism.
> 
> View attachment 290259


I'm not denying nor agreeing that the site yor refer to is toxic!
But try telling the young girls and their families of Sheffield caught up in the paedophile ring that all that is written is untrue. Try telling that to the family of the grocer in Scotland,. A lovely muslim as it happens,. Check out the most horrific hate crime of all time way back in the early ,2000 the you white boy who was horrendously tortured and burned alive for dating the boys sister. There are good and bad in every race noush,. But their ideology is flawed and a large percentage of their beliefs belong back in the tenth century! Until they can be taught to respect our way of life and appreciate there will be no meeting half way they won't be welcome,.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Linda2147 said:


> As the Muslim population increases in the United States, so too will the number of Islamic terror attacks. This is because the pool from which the radicals recruit grows bigger. Studies show that between 5 - 25% of Muslims in America believe that violence in defense of Islam is justified. The number of potential terrorists therefore grows proportionately with the overall number, even if only a small minority actually plot terror.
> 
> Immigrants to America have killed and have plotted to kill. However, the real threat comes from successive generations of Muslims living in the West, which have proven to be more radical and more dangerous than their parents. Muslim immigration thus means that more Americans will eventually die. The benefits that offset this reality are not entirely clear
> 
> https://www.thereligionofpeace.com/attacks/american-attacks.aspx


I am more concerned of being a victim of gun crime than a terrorist.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> Its clearly a propagandist site used to whip up fear & hatred. Don't fall for it Linda.


But she has and will continue to because it reinforces the beliefs she already holds about "those" people. Just look at the language in her posts, not just on here, but on other threads. This is unfortunately, not all, but a good many of the Trump voters. The ones who already hate those who are not like them, and through Trump's election feel justified and validated that their feelings are correct.
For those reading who don't get why this person being in office is such a threat to us, this is why. Not just because of Trump, but his supporters like Linda who want to "rid" their country of anyone who is not lily white and christian. So much for the land of the free....



DT said:


> I'm not denying nor agreeing that the site yor refer to is toxic!
> But try telling the young girls and their families of Sheffield caught up in the paedophile ring that all that is written is untrue. Try telling that to the family of the grocer in Scotland,. A lovely muslim as it happens,. Check out the most horrific hate crime of all time way back in the early ,2000 the you white boy who was horrendously tortured and burned alive for dating the boys sister. There are good and bad in every race noush,. But their ideology is flawed and a large percentage of their beliefs belong back in the tenth century! Until they can be taught to respect our way of life and appreciate there will be no meeting half way they won't be welcome,.


You know, this same argument could be very validly used for those women assaulted by Trump. Those women who according to you have rather "convenient" timing. 
But yet when Trump's hate crimes against women are pointed out to you - with factual evidence, you refuse to believe it.

So basically truths that reinforce your notions about the dangers of Muslims are believable, but truths that threaten your beliefs about Trump aren't believable.

Because it IS true that there are Muslims who have committed hate crimes in the name of their religion. It is ALSO true that there are Christians who have committed hate crimes in the name of their religion.
And it is also true that Trump is on record admitting to sexual predatory behavior, no, not admitting, bragging about it. And of course court documents describing the rape of his first wife.

Must be nice to be able to pick and choose what to believe....


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

stuaz said:


> I am more concerned of being a victim of gun crime than a terrorist.


I very much doubt that many USA citizens will give their weapons up willingly under many circumstances. And we can hardly blame president elect trump for the amount of guns either legally or illegally in the USA.
Being in the uk I do not necessarily fear guns but I wouldn't mind betting there are as many illegal guns here as there are legal I do however fear knives.
As for the threats from terrorists my outlook has certainly changed over the past decade for example I no longer have the desire to fly overseas, if I ever have use of an airport again it will be too soon, not been to London since 2004 no desire whatsoever to go again, and we used to go maybe four or five times a year. In fact I seldom go to larger cities these days, tend to stick to the market towns, I am however off to Meadowhall this week, haven't decided yet if I'm looking forward to it or dreading it


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DT said:


> I very much doubt that many USA citizens will give their weapons up willingly under many circumstances. And we can hardly blame president elect trump for the amount of guns either legally or illegally in the USA.
> Being in the uk I do not necessarily fear guns but I wouldn't mind betting there are as many illegal guns here as there are legal I do however fear knives.
> As for the threats from terrorists my outlook has certainly changed over the past decade for example I no longer have the desire to fly overseas, if I ever have use of an airport again it will be too soon, not been to London since 2004 no desire whatsoever to go again, and we used to go maybe four or five times a year. *In fact I seldom go to larger cities these days, *tend to stick to the market towns, I am however off to Meadowhall this week, haven't decided yet if I'm looking forward to it or dreading it


We only live 10 miles from Birmingham and I couldn't tell you the last time we went there but it's over 12 years, we do go to smaller towns and does for what I need.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> We only live 10 miles from Birmingham and I couldn't tell you the last time we went there but it's over 12 years, we do go to smaller towns and does for what I need.


Used to go on the train from here to new street think it was happy paws, I've not done that for years either, we also used to go to NEC haven't been their either, was fancying the caravan show but this year but gave it a miss.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

When I first moved to the Midlands, a Beery little town not far from Birmingham, Muslims were the first decent people to offer me a job.

That's all I have to say on this matter of foundless persecution.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

DT said:


> I very much doubt that many USA citizens will give their weapons up willingly under many circumstances. And we can hardly blame president elect trump for the amount of guns either legally or illegally in the USA.
> Being in the uk I do not necessarily fear guns but I wouldn't mind betting there are as many illegal guns here as there are legal I do however fear knives.
> As for the threats from terrorists my outlook has certainly changed over the past decade for example I no longer have the desire to fly overseas, if I ever have use of an airport again it will be too soon, not been to London since 2004 no desire whatsoever to go again, and we used to go maybe four or five times a year. In fact I seldom go to larger cities these days, tend to stick to the market towns, I am however off to Meadowhall this week, haven't decided yet if I'm looking forward to it or dreading it


The point I was trying to make is that there is more chance to be effected by gun crime than a terrorist and that should be th focus rather tHahn witch hunting a group of people.

You only have to look at the wording used. The people involed in San Bernadeno were called terrorist but the man who shot up a church in charleston is called a 'madman'. There is no differences, call it for what it is, terrorism but then that doesn't work, because there is no group to be mad at. No people to blame.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

stuaz said:


> The point I was trying to make is that there is more chance to be effected by gun crime than a terrorist and that should be th focus rather tHahn witch hunting a group of people.
> 
> You only have to look at the wording used. The people involed in San Bernadeno were called terrorist but the man who shot up a church in charleston is called a 'madman'. There is no differences, call it for what it is, terrorism but then that doesn't work, because there is no group to be mad at. No people to blame.


To be honest with you I feel the world is fast becoming a hostile nasty dangerous unsafe place as a whole,


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Zaros said:


> When I first moved to the Midlands, a Beery little town not far from Birmingham, Muslims were the first decent people to offer me a job.
> 
> That's all I have to say on this matter of foundless persecution.


Opps my knickers were in such a twist I posted it before I wrote it lol X
Will do it again


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DT said:


> I'm not denying nor agreeing that the site yor refer to is toxic!
> But try telling the young girls and their families of Sheffield caught up in the paedophile ring that all that is written is untrue. Try telling that to the family of the grocer in Scotland,. A lovely muslim as it happens,. Check out the most horrific hate crime of all time way back in the early ,2000 the you white boy who was horrendously tortured and burned alive for dating the boys sister. There are good and bad in every race noush,. But their ideology is flawed and a large percentage of their beliefs belong back in the tenth century! Until they can be taught to respect our way of life and appreciate there will be no meeting half way they won't be welcome,.


Yes there are good & bad in all yet you are stereotyping muslims Sue. I can match you countless horrors committed by white Christian individuals. Can you imagine how depressing & demoralising (not to mention terrifying) it must be for all the decent muslims out there to see hate blogs like that one - or wake up daily to a new islamaphobic story or headline?.

If you want to learn about Islam why not listen to someone who knows what they're talking about. Please just have a listen to Mehdi Hasan. Mehdi is principled, hes lovely Sue.








ouesi said:


> But she has and will continue to because it reinforces the beliefs she already holds about "those" people. Just look at the language in her posts, not just on here, but on other threads. This is unfortunately, not all, but a good many of the Trump voters. The ones who already hate those who are not like them, and through Trump's election feel justified and validated that their feelings are correct.
> For those reading who don't get why this person being in office is such a threat to us, this is why. Not just because of Trump, but his supporters like Linda who want to "rid" their country of anyone who is not lily white and christian. So much for the land of the free....
> 
> QUOTE]


Very worrying times indeed


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

awh, now ive untwisted my knickers her goes!
I don't see it as mindless persecution, what I see is a jusified concern, and yes you are right some of the nicest people we could ever meet may not have been born here, so irrespective of anyone's race, colour, religion, or sexual orination my views are that....some earlier settlers, Polish, German, Jamaican, and odd as it sounds an elderly muslin couple have become amongst my closest friends. 
But once a group ceases to become a majority where once they were a minority then the demands of such groups become more demanding, often unreasonably so. A fine example would be ukip, virtually unheard of ten years ago, now they are making noise, who knows what will happen in the next ten years ! That's anyone's guess. I would expect the response to this post will be, Awh but you are listening to the media, Awh but that's not proven. But the one thing I have going for me is that I have a pair off eyes in my head, and I can see what our once beautiful cities are becoming! I to am saying no more on the subject xx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

When I was at school the Troubles were stil going on, and both bomb threats and actual bombs (IRA, nIRA etc. etc. - plus copycats and other assorted indiviuals who thought phoning in a bomb scare was a bit of a lark...) were pretty regular news, sadly. Far more so than anything going on in the UK currently as far as I can see (though the media do a lot more wailing about it now of course, even when nothing is actually happening). We even had our school evacuated duing exam season once due to a bomb threat, and we were about as far from being a strategic target as you can imagine!

But if you stay at home because you worry about terrorists, then they've already won. Especially as statistically speaking you are approximately:


11 times more likely to have a fatal slip and fall when showering
13 times more likely to suffer a fatal dog bite
14 times more likely to accidentally drown in your own bathtub or win an Olympic Gold
16 times more likely to be killed by lightning strike
25 times more likely to choke to death on food
41 times more likely to meet your maker during a natural disaster
106 times more likley to date a supermodel
114 times more likely to die in a fire
213 times more likely to have a fatal work related accident
450 times more likely to fall to your death
500 times more likely to pass away due to a road accident
517 times more likely to be a regular murder victim
1860 times more likely to electrocute yourself fatally
1.8 million times more likely to die from heart disease
That you are to be killed in a terrorist action.

So, basically, if you think you have no chance of a supermodel going out with you or winning Olympic gold, you may as well feel safe going wherever you like.

Except to the bathroom or work. Those places seem out to get us!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Any anyway back to read my book, how to survive a nuclear war at home xxxxx
See you in a couple of years if it's safe to come out X


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Regarding immigrants I was under the belief Trump said he wouldn't be banning them, but thoroughly vetting anyone who wants to enter the country? Which is exactly what needs to be happening everywhere. It's all well & good taking in migrants, but 'we' should be vetting these people more carefully. It's like the 'kids' that were being allowed through our border a month or so ago, coming through in their droves and yet many of them did not look like children and it was considered unethical to determine their age through other means which doesn't make sense t all to me.....


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

DT said:


> Opps my knickers were in such a twist I posted it before I wrote it lol X
> Will do it again


I don't suppose they were those frilly ones you just happened to be showing off the other day were they?￼

If they are, how's the laggy band holding out?

Strong enough to make a catapult when you finally wear them through?:Watching


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> I don't suppose they were those frilly ones you just happened to be showing off the other day were they?￼
> 
> If they are, how's the laggy band holding out?
> 
> Strong enough to make a catapult when you finally wear them through?:Watching


She twisted them and posted ...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> She twisted them and posted ...


 I can see you're going to be a handful this evening. :Nailbiting


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Zaros said:


> I don't suppose they were those frilly ones you just happened to be showing off the other day were they?￼
> 
> If they are, how's the laggy band holding out?
> 
> Strong enough to make a catapult when you finally wear them through?:Watching


Do you Mind! You are interpupting my reading


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> I can see you're going to be a handful this evening. :Nailbiting


Wishful thinking..


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

..


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I want to puke about who will be soon representing the country I live in. He has used ridiculous and insane rhetoric during his campaign to the point that it buries any reasonable political discourse. His twitter antics are toxic to civil political discussions, IMO. This was one nasty and insane election cycle. I hope I never have to live through one like it again in my entire life. My only hope is that he'll be only a one term president.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

On a positive note (and yes, I can't believe I'm saying positive), days after winning, Trump is turning out to be the ultimate politician and from the sounds of it, he was BSing with almost everything he said during his campaign. He's backtracking on practically everything already. There will be no ban on Muslims entering the USA as Trump has backtracked on that. It wouldn't even be practical to ban immigrants based on religion and it'd be of questionable legality. The wall? Not happening. Possibly extra patrols of the border and a cheap border fence but that's the extent of it. Crackdown on illegal immigration? Some increase in that but not much is the most likely scenario under Trump, IMO.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

DogLover1981 said:


> I want to puke about who will be soon representing the country I live in. He has used ridiculous and insane rhetoric during his campaign to the point that it buries any reasonable political discourse. His twitter antics are toxic to civil political discussions, IMO. My only hope is that he'll be only a one term president.


There is hope as we do not press him to keep.election promises.
And if Nige becomes US ambassador for UK.

WHAT summit of professional competence that would be....cam we stream it live?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Trump's New America - Panorama on BBC1 now.

The reality.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> There is hope as we do not press him to keep.election promises.
> And if Nige becomes US ambassador for UK.
> 
> WHAT summit of professional competence that would be....cam we stream it live?


Did I again today read Trump and nige in the same sentence  did I?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

You know what I reckon? I reckon we should all come back here I. 4 years time and compare notes:Android


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

DT said:


> You know what I reckon? I reckon we should all come back here I. 4 years time and compare notes:Android


Optimistic.
For us and the world to be still there...and internet...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

DT said:


> Did I again today read Trump and nige in the same sentence  did I?


Yes, because in truth they're a pair of old married Queens.:Muted


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Wishful thinking..


You been on one of those extreme diets then?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> You been on one of those extreme diets then?


Why do you wish me so ill?


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Optimistic.
> For us and the world to be still there...and internet...


Trump has mostly just revealed himself to be a blowhard, IMO. It'll be interesting to see whether he gets impeached or resigns down the road too.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

DogLover1981 said:


> Trump has mostly just revealed himself to be a blowhard, IMO. It'll be interesting to see whether he gets impeached or resigns down the road too.


Interesting it would be as Yoda would have said.

We live in the world where one group of bog business sponsored political establishment is taken on by another power hungry group of interlinked businesses.
And army and intelligence.
Ordinary people can choose who will fleece them.more and destroy more.

World is splitting into Have and Have nots with middle squeezed out.

Flammable situation indeed.

You look at Clinton/Trump race and think : Cannot this country do
better?

You look at contempt TM has shown to judiciary system and Bank of England.

So this is the way it is going?
Few months ago if Daily Hate brought judge's sexual.orientation into the argument it would have been condemned and sued.

Mexico start looking appealing and peso goes cheap.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm just looking forward to christmas


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

DT said:


> I'm just looking forward to christmas


Hohoho..


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

But it is hilarious to see Nige at the front of the queue...before Boris...
And TM at the back behind the Irish...


----------



## Linda2147 (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't care what you think, I have no problem with anyone wanting to better themselves but when they come to my country and expect me to bow down to them and their rules, NOT going to happen. What do you care anyway, whatever president we have is really no concern of yours


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Linda2147 said:


> I don't care what you think, I have no problem with anyone wanting to better themselves but when they come to my country and expect me to bow down to them and their rules, NOT going to happen. What do you care anyway, whatever president we have is really no concern of yours


It's certainly the prerogative of the everyone to care and be concerned when a large consequential country like the USA elects a lunatic with little self-control for its leader. lol


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> But it is hilarious to see Nige at the front of the queue...before Boris...
> And TM at the back behind the Irish...


Wonder where the tartan terror is in the queue


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

DT said:


> Wonder where the tartan terror is in the queue


Trump is part Scottish and has investments there...


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> Trump is part Scottish and has investments there...


Lo l I meant wee Jimmy cranky but you know that xxxxx
Oops,. Sorry, I mean nicola cranky


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

DT said:


> Lo l I meant wee Jimmy cranky but you know that xxxxx
> Oops,. Sorry, I mean nicola cranky


This what say...Trump might feel sentimental about the wee country of his ancestors...
What if OMG they are related?

Scotland the fiftieth state of US?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> Scotland the fiftieth state of US?


Not if the Scots have any say in it


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Jesthar said:


> Not if the Scots have any say in it


It seems all say might belong to Nige?
Makes me wonder how BJ and Gove who endorsed him, who gave him credibility feel about it now?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> This what say...Trump might feel sentimental about the wee country of his ancestors...
> What if OMG they are related?
> 
> Scotland the fiftieth state of US?


Omg! Cranky related to The Don now that would scare me:Bawling


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

DT said:


> Omg! Cranky related to The Don now that would scare me:Bawling


Don't worry, there''s not a chance of that! The Krankies are much to high up the social ladder to associate with bottom feeders like Trump...


----------

